# WOW Die Lust ist raus



## Berli123 (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo erstmal.

Ich denke es wird für viele ein "Omg ein Heul Thema werden" aber egal, ich muss es loswerden.

Bei mir ist es so das ich nun seit dem ersten tag an wow spiele und das ca 7-10 stunden am tag (warum ich diese zeit habe ist erstmal egal)
Aber momentan hab e ich ein gefühl das ich brechreiz bekomme wenn ich den ladebildschirm von wow sehe.

Ich habe 10 80er und alle im durchschnitt von 251er-264er Hero Items
Ich bin Raidlead sowie Gildenlead in meiner gilde und nun ist seit 2 wochen die luft raus, ich loge mich ein und wieder aus und das geht den ganzen tag so.

Nun hab ich es einfach mal mit was anderem versucht.
Ich bin also rausgegangen(gefahren) (wobei ich immer hilfe brauche) aber bei dieser hitze ist es nicht zum aushalten.
Und vorm TV. das geht mal garnicht

Das problem was ich habe ist das ich nichts mit meiner zeit anzufangen weiß.
Wow ist so extrem schlecht geworden das mir nurnoch schlecht wird.
Aber was soll ich machen ich bin wow infiziert.

Ich habe mir Aion zugelegt und meine meinung dazu ist:
Den ganzen tag hat man das gefühl man sitzt beim chinesen um die ecke und wenn man nicht zum monitor guckt beim kämpfen, hört es sich an wie ein schlechter maga porno. 
also weg damit.

Dann hab ich es mit HDRO versucht:
Hmm finde ich jetzt persönlich nicht so dolle und hab es auch gleich wieder gelassen.

Aber das hauptproblem was ist bei anderen spielen habe ist: Ich vergleiche alles mit wow 

Vieleicht geht es noch anderen hier so die keine lust auf wow haben aber denoch wow spielen, oder welche die was anderes gefunden haben und so von wow weggekommen sind.


----------



## wildrazor09 (7. Juli 2010)

Wie können wir dir jetzt weiterhelfen?^^


----------



## Selidia (7. Juli 2010)

Für mich klingt das so, als ob du dich gezwungen fühlst, wow zu spielen...

Geh doch mal nach draußen, an die frische Luft.. du hast doch genug Zeit, fang ein anderes Hobby an oder was weiß ich.. wenn du keine Lust mehr auf WoW hast dann spiel es einfach nicht mehr.. ist das so schwer??


----------



## Legendofz (7. Juli 2010)

Berli123 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal.
> 
> Ich denke es wird für viele ein "Omg ein Heul Thema werden" aber egal, ich muss es loswerden.
> 
> ...





Ist bei mir schon lang so, hab wieder gefallen an RL, Ladies und Baden gehen gefunden, Saufen Fußball gucken und Blödsinn machen. Meine WoW Sucht war bis letztes Jahr viel zu krass schlimm. Ging soweit das meine Ex und ich uns nach 3 Jahren getrennt haben. Ich hab echt Respekt vor MMO's bekommen. Ich will mein leben nicht nochmal gegen nen pala, Kantor oder sonstwas tauschen. hin und wieder maln Raid (wobei der letzte 3 Monate her sein dürfte) und es reicht. Kein HDRO, kerin Aion oder sonstwas. Lass dir n Tipp geben und geniess deine Freunde und dein leben


----------



## Pitysplash (7. Juli 2010)

Berli123 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal....




Hallo! Zu allererst: ´BITTE an alle nachposter: Lest den Beitrag komplett durch und fangt nicht sofort das flamen "olol 10 80er rofl blah-Suchti blah" an, er hat die Gründe ja genannt.

Zum Thema: Ich kann das durchaus nachvollziehen, ich habe auch alle Klassen auf 80, zwar nicht jede so gut equippt wie deine, aber immerhin. (ja ich arbeite und ja ich hab auch noch ein RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
Die Luft ist raus- Twinken ist fürn Popo und ICC kann ich nicht mehr sehn. PvP regt mich sowie´so meist nur auf (Allianzler wissen was ich meine) und für Erfolge interessiere ich mich nicht.
Habe damals, als ich schonmal so eine Zeit hatte, auch mal HDR angefangen.Am anfang hat mir das auch noch nicht so zugesprochen, aber etwas später fand ich es ganz toll.
Jetzt zocke ich, nur am WE WoW um mit meiner Gilde Halion Hardmode zu legen. Vom zocken her, hab ich vorgestern RoM angefangen und finde es eig. ganz okay, kannst du dir ja mal anschauen,falls du magst.
Ansonsten hab ich gehört Warhammer soll ganz gut sein, oder aber auch Age of Conan.

LG Pity


----------



## Chiichi (7. Juli 2010)

Ja hab mich grad auch gefragt wie wir helfen sollen ^^

Vllt mal Avs machen? ôo Keine Ahnung ich weiss nur manchmal hab ich nix zu tun also wirklich nix und es kommt nichts im Fernsehn oder so dann schau ich mir mal die AV Lücken an und "zwing" mich dazu. Wobei ich mich nur die ersten Minuten zwingen muss weil nach ner Zeit machts wieder Spass ^^

Wenn du aber wirklich nichts mehr findest kannst du es ja einfach mal mit PC ganz bleiben lassen. Nimm dir ne Decke und leg dich auf ne Wiese und schalt mal komplett ab ^^


----------



## Cazor (7. Juli 2010)

Lass ma, das is immer so, wenn der Content durchgekaut is und man auf neuen wartet.. was soll man auch machen. Farmen? Erfolge? PvP? wangweilig


----------



## Totebone (7. Juli 2010)

Das was du zu Aion schreibst stimmt sogar, das gleiche Gefühl hatte ich auch und habs dann auch nach nem Monat weggelegt um wow wieder anzumachen. Also ich hab für das Problem mit WoW ne ganz einfache Lösung, ich spiel nur noch für die raids ca. 12 Stunden pro Woche und sonst Spiel ich WC3 oder D2 (ja ich weis Blizz opfa) oder halt was ich sonst so liegen hab . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und wenn du mal richtig Spaß haben willst, PvP mitm SVHunter oder Fereal Druid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Aber das hauptproblem was ist bei anderen spielen habe ist: Ich vergleiche alles mit wow


Das stimmt, das hatte ich bei RoM auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (7. Juli 2010)

das ist bei den meisten so, wenn der Sommer anfängt.
Warte den Herbst/Winter ab, da ziehts dich auch jeden Fall wieder vor den PC.


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht lehne ich mich ja zu weit aus dem Fenster, aber der Post liest sich, als seist du körperlich stark eingeschränkt... da ist es natürlich schwer, einen Lückenfüller zu finden, der an WoW rankommt.


----------



## Tikume (7. Juli 2010)

Berli123 schrieb:


> Nun hab ich es einfach mal mit was anderem versucht.
> Ich bin also rausgegangen(gefahren) (wobei ich immer hilfe brauche) aber bei dieser hitze ist es nicht zum aushalten.
> Und vorm TV. das geht mal garnicht
> 
> ...



Das ist einfach Gewohnheit.
Zieh es zwei Wochen durch und Du merkst Dass Du dich umgewöhnst.
Du wirst ja sicher auch noch andere Interessen haben oder vor Wow gehabt haben.


----------



## Ahramanyu (7. Juli 2010)

Es es zusammenzufassen: Du hast bisher als 'Hobby' nur das Spiel gehabt, dich reingesteigert, jetzt keinen Spaß mehr dran, findest aber keine Alternative?
Dir einen Rat zu geben fällt mir schwer, da ich deine Lebensgewohnheiten nicht kenne. Du darfst dich übrigens noch auf einige, harte Kommentare in diesem Forum freuen (wobei Beleidigungen natürlich unterbunden werden).

Wenn du wirklich einen Rat möchtest, dann such dir kein neues Spiel. Ich bin zwar eigentlich der letzte der sagt "hey, lern mal lieber für die Schule/geh arbeiten/lies ein Buch", da ich der Meinung bin, dass jeder Mensch für sich selbst entscheiden sollte, wie er leben will. In diesem Fall könnte ich dir höchstens raten, dir selber ein paar Fragen zu stellen.

Wie sieht deine bisherige Planung für die Zukunft aus? Hast du etwas, das dich stark interessiert, du dir aber noch nie zugetraut hast? Setze dir neue Ziele und arbeite daran, selbst wenn du sie nicht so schnell und gemütlich erreichen kannst wie in WoW. Der Mensch ist ganz gut darin, sich solche Ziele zu setzen.. ob er sie erreicht, steht in den Sternen.


----------



## MarZ1 (7. Juli 2010)

mach es so wie ich...neujahr hab ich aufgehört zu spielen und so wird die vorfreude auf cataclysm viel größer, also wie du beschrieben sich einzuloggen und immer den selben "mist" zu machen...irgendwann hat man sich sattgesehen/gespielt

ich spiel nun css bissel wieder, kram paar alte klassiker raus prince of persia vor kurzem alle mal durchgespielt, es gibt noch mehr als wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (7. Juli 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Lass ma, das is immer so, wenn der Content durchgekaut is und man auf neuen wartet.. was soll man auch machen. Farmen? Erfolge? PvP? wangweilig



gz zum 1000 beitrag^^


----------



## heiduei (7. Juli 2010)

ich kenne das ^^
wenn du umbedingt pc-spiele spielen willst, dann spiel mal sowas wie Risen, oder Gothic Arcania, so hab ich das gemacht ^^
zurzeit spiel ich assassins creed ^^


----------



## WodkaE (7. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte da ne Idee,
probier mal nach draußen zu gehen, das Wetter zu genießen, zu grillen, oder dich mit deinen Freunden intensiver zu beschäftigen!
All diese Dinge sind nur Beispiele, sollten aber deinen Tag auch komplett füllen können.
Tut mir Leid wenn es etwas anstößig klingt, aber diese Antwort ist zu 100% ernst gemeint.


Also, MFG


----------



## Gen91 (7. Juli 2010)

Geht mir ähnlich, auch wenns nie 7-10h sind und ich erst seit Bc dabei bin. Andere MMOs können wirklich häufig einfach nicht mithalten. Mach einfach bis Cata was anderes und schaue es dir dann nochmal an. Am besten steigst du dann auch nich als Gildenleiter wieder ein, soondern als Member, so fühlst du dich vielleicht nicht so zu WoW gezwungen, gehst einfach die Raids mit und amüsierst dich so, ohne etwas zu leiten.


----------



## Cazor (7. Juli 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> gz zum 1000 beitrag^^




waaaa gar nicht gemerkt, danke, gleich mal gescreent denn DAS hier ist 1001 (nee keine Nacht- aber trotzdem hübsch). 
Nach 3,5 Jahren hier kann man sich den Ausrutscher mit den vielen Posts doch leisten.. oder?


----------



## Topperharly (7. Juli 2010)

ich gebe dir ein paar game tipps. weil aber diese aufm index sind nur als pn^^


----------



## Deanne (7. Juli 2010)

Wenn einem ein Spiel keinen Spaß macht, dann hört man damit auf und lässt den PC einfach aus. WoW sollte ein Hobby sein und keine Verpflichtung. Wer sich gezwungen fühlt, zu zocken, der sollte mal darüber nachdenken, ob er nicht ein tiefergehendes Problem hat. Warum muss man immer einen Thread eröffnen und fragen, was man machen soll, wenn einem WoW keine Freude mehr bereitet? Ich begreife das einfach nicht.

Wenn einen WoW und Konsorten langweilen, dann muss man doch nicht zwangsläufig Erfüllung im nächsten Online-Spiel suchen. Man kann den Rechner auch einfach aus lassen, raus gehen und Freunde treffen. Auch wenn es draussen warm ist, in der Bude ist es teilweise doch noch viel unerträglicher. 
Geh ins Freibad, nimm dir ein gutes Buch mit und pflanz dich auf die Wiese, dann wirst du merken, wie angenehm es an der frischen Luft ist. Oder tu dich mit Freunden zusammen und schau dir die letzten Spiele der WM an. Auch wenn du kein Fussball-Fan bist, ein bisschen sozialer Umgang hat noch niemandem geschadet. Und das geht auch, wenn man körperlich eingeschränkt ist.

Es gibt viel bessere Möglichkeiten, als wieder mit irgendeinem Spiel anzufangen, dass genau auf den Grundlagen basiert, die einem sowieso schon auf den Sack gehen.


----------



## Progamer13332 (7. Juli 2010)

nach 10x lvl 80 hätte ich auch keine lust mehr, du solltest mehr abwechslung suchen, wenn du wieder lust auf wow haben willst, spiel zb mal nen monat aion oder anderen schrott, danach sehnst du dich nach WoW^^


----------



## HDMagosh (7. Juli 2010)

Zwinge dich die ersten wochen was anderes zu machen. Um dein Rythmus anzupassen.


----------



## Haramann (7. Juli 2010)

Mach was neues:
Erfolge,Mounts farmen, Gebiete anschauen, einfach der WoW Musik lauschen, mit Freunden alte Gebiete anschauen etc


----------



## Stevesteel (7. Juli 2010)

achja, Disciples III ist draussen. Damit kann man auch sehr viele Stunden verbringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Juli 2010)

Wenn mir ein Essen nicht schmeckt, lass ich es stehen. Bei WoW scheint dieser Selbstschutz deaktiviert worden zu sein.


----------



## HDMagosh (7. Juli 2010)

Haramann schrieb:


> Mach was neues:
> Erfolge,Mounts farmen, Gebiete anschauen, einfach der WoW Musik lauschen, mit Freunden alte Gebiete anschauen etc



also wie er sagte er kann es nichtmehr sehn,wird das auch nix mehr bringen.

Es ist auch irgednwo normal das wenn man die gleichen Dinge macht, das irgednwann langweilig ist.


----------



## Gradash (7. Juli 2010)

Hm... zuerst: ich kann dich verstehen - zumindest etwas. Ich kenne es, wenn man etwas stärker an die Wohnung gefesselt ist. war bei mir zum Glück "nur" Krankheitsbedingt.


Was ich dir raten kann:

- Halbnackt / mit grünen Craftitems (oder einer Mischung) eine Heroische Instanz zu machen kann ins Schwitzen bringen, glaube mir...
- Rollenspiel in WoW (Geschmackssache)
- allgemein Rollenspiel (per TS oder Skype - eine D&D / DSA / Cthulhu - Runde lockert den Alltag mal sehr gut auf ^^) - oft besser als das RP in WoW...
- Konsolenspiele (Heavy Rain fesselt sehr...)
- was gutes Kochen (ich koche gerne, wenn mir langweilig ist) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo Berli123, deinem Text entnehme ich, dass du wohl ein Handycap hast, weshalb du nicht einfach mal so nach draußen gehen kannst. Ich habe das zwar nicht, aber ganz ehrlich - auf Dauer langweilts mich draußen zutode.
Ich bin hyperaktiv, brauche also immer irgendwas zutun und das geht nunmal am Besten am Computer.
Da kann man einfach alles tun: Musik, Games, Filme, Chat, Surfen, Lesen usw.
Setzen wir das gegenüber dem, was man draußen tun kann, is da nich viel.

Das heißt nicht, dass ich garnicht rausgehe, aber wenn dann nur mit Freunden und die ham ja auch nich immer Zeit.
Also bin ich auch viel zuhause und game den lieben langen Tag. 
Mittlerweile gehts mir nach ca. 3 Jahren ebenfalls wie dir.
WoW nervt nur noch abnormal. 
Leveln, Berufe-skillen, Farmen, Grinden...

Das ist auf Dauer echt öde, vorallem, da man ja eh irgendwie immer wieder das Gleiche tut.
Habe mir in den vergangenen Jahren auch viele Games angeschaut und ja, ich vergleiche auch immer mit WoW. Weils in WoW doch eben viele Möglichkeiten gibt, wie Berufe und da die Sachen meist echt super umgesetzt sind in WoW. Aber auf Dauer brauch ich trotzdem was Neues.

Ich war schon bei RoM, HRDO, AION, Lineage2, Rappelz, Flyff, Ragnarok und frag mich nicht - es warn wohl so ziemlich alle Games dies so gibt.

Die Einzig guten Spiele die ich bisher finden konnte, die sowohl Grafisch aus auch vom Spielspaß mir zusagten warn Allods Online und seit gestern "Soul of the Ultimate Nation (englisch)".
Was sicher ein Hammer werden wird sind "Continent of the Ninth" und "Tera Online", leider kommen beide erst frühestens 2011 in englisch/deutsch heraus.

Kürzlich startete die Beta von LOCO Online, ich kanns leider nich spielen, da ich immer irgendwelche unerklärlichen Gamefehler bekomme, aber vielleicht hast du mehr Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich neue Games suche bzw. Infos über Spiele haben will, guck ich mir gern die "First Look HD"s von MMOHUT auf uTube an. Vielleicht ist da ja was für dich dabei.
Ansonsten kann ich dir noch www.transformice.com/en empfehlen. Das ist ein französisch/englisch/russisches Browserspiel, wo du mit vielen Andern als Mäuse versuchen musst Käse zu sammeln. Is sehr lustig, da ein Mix aus Geschicklichkeit und Puzzle.
Ist zwar eher kurzweilig, aber besser als garnix^^


Hoffe, du findest ein anderes Spiel, das dich reizt =)


MfG


Dranay




EDIT meint: Ich hab ja ganz Dungeons and Dragons Online (englisch) vergessen, is auch ein ganz cooles MMMORPG


----------



## Berli123 (7. Juli 2010)

ja erstmal danke für die vielen antworten, wie ich sehe gibt es echt viele leute die nur die überschrifft lesen und ihren senf dazugeben müssen^^

Aber ich sehe auch das es viele leidensgenossen gibt die das selbe problem haben.
Naja ich werde mal gucken wie es mit mir weiter geht und werde mich dann wieder melden fals ich die ultimative lösung gefunden habe.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (7. Juli 2010)

ich weiss nicht wieso man rumflammen muss wenn jemand wirklich hilfe sucht bzw braucht.
Also ich handhabe das so wenns mir so geht lege ich 2-3 monate pause ein udn du wirst sehen das es dir wieder spass machen wird so ergeht es mir zumindest immer. Wegen deiner gilde du wirst ja bestimmt den ein oder anderen guten offi haben der kann sich ja solange um die sachen kümmern wenn er nen prob hat gibste ihm halt deine handy nummer. Und im sommer ist das ehh jedes jahr bei mir so da haue ich meine sommerpause rein und lass meine offis machen wenns was wirklich drastisches gibt werde ich auch angerufen, aber im normalfall machen das die offis so ist es zumindest beio mir. also geh raus besuch deine freunde mach was mit denen oder setz dich in nen biergarten da kannst du bestimmt auch mal abchillen. Es gibt genug sachen um sich von wow abzulenken also geh raus und genies dein leben.


----------



## klosterbruder (7. Juli 2010)

ganz ehrlich: das ist auch einfach zuviel - eine überdosis sozusagen. selbst wenn wow, der beste zeitvertreib aller zeiten wäre, dann muss es irgendwann,  wenn man es in diesem maße konsumiert, einfach absolut öde werden. bei mir wäre dieser zeitpunkt bestimmt wesentlich früher eingetreten.

ich glaube, es hilft nichts, du brauchst eine wow-pause, denn du solltest garantiert nicht spielen, wenn es dir keinen spass macht. wenn es kein anderes mmo gibt, dass dir zusagt: kein problem, es gibt jede menge guter single player spiele, die preiswert zu haben sind. spiel eine weile sowas und schau ob die lust (auf wow) wieder kommt.


----------



## Rumata (7. Juli 2010)

Berli123 schrieb:


> Nun hab ich es einfach mal mit was anderem versucht.
> Ich bin also rausgegangen(gefahren) (wobei ich immer hilfe brauche) aber bei dieser hitze ist es nicht zum aushalten.
> 
> 
> Das problem was ich habe ist das ich nichts mit meiner zeit anzufangen weiß.



was meinst du mit rausgegangen, rausgefahren (wobei ich immer hilfe brauche) bist du etwas körperlich behindert ? (ernste Frage)
Hast du denn ausser WoW keine freunde, Interessen, real life ?

Was hast du denn vor 5 Jahren gemacht ?

Und falls wow wirklich faad ist, wieso spielst du nicht was anderes zwischendurch. Weiss ja nicht was dich interessiert, aber i-was aufbaustrategie oder jetzt kommt Starcraft raus,
rundenbasierte Strategie in Disciples III: Renaissance, (ist so was wie Heroes rundenbasiert eben) oder lies etwas, oder noch besser

wenn du soviel weisst wieso teilst du nicht dein Wissen ? Schreib ein paar Char-Guides, Ini-guides usw.

Streng dein Hirn an Junge ! UNd das AION faad ist hätte man schon an der Grafik gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiyama (7. Juli 2010)

hey berli,..

ich kann dich verstehen, da ich im moment in genau der gleichen situation bin.
der content hat im moment einfach nicht viel zu bieten, wenn man lichking hc jetzt mal aussen vor lässt und einem "outdoor"-erfolge nichts bedeuten.
ich habe 6kingslayer und das nicht erst seit dem 20%+ buff und irgendwann braucht man einfach nichts mehr und es wird langweilig.
im moment logge ich nur noch zum raiden ein, da ich, auch wenn ich ausm 25er nichts mehr brauche, die anderen jungs und mädels nicht einfach so hängen lassen mag.

man merkt auf einmal wieder wieviel zeit man eigentlich hat und dann ist die frage was man mit dieser anfängt...
ich persönlich habe das glück, dass ich meinen bester freund jetzt schon 23jahre kenne, er auch mal wow gspielt hat und so mir einiges verziehen hat.
dazu kommt dann noch eine exfreundin mit einem gerade neun wochen alte sohn, was auch für freizeit beschäftigung sorgt.
wenn die beiden mal keine zeit haben, dann gibt es noch andere freunde oder ich schreibe an meinem gedichtband oder meinem buch weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vielleicht ist es auch wieder mal zeit für eine pause..
ich spiele auch seit classic und habe mir bisher schon dreimal auszeiten von wow gegönnt, nicht mit der absicht aufzuhören, aber es hat einfach mal gut getan.


du wirst schon was anderes für dich finden, was dir spaß machen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




baba,
kiyama


----------



## Cazor (7. Juli 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wenn mir ein Essen nicht schmeckt, lass ich es stehen. Bei WoW scheint dieser Selbstschutz deaktiviert worden zu sein.




musste auch noch nie von WoW kotzen, naja obwohl, paarmal fast.


----------



## Saberclaw (7. Juli 2010)

Das "geh doch mal an die frische Luft"-Argument funktioniert nicht bei Leuten deren Hobby PC zocken ist und dieses bis zu 10 Stunden oder mehr ausleben. Was soll er denn machen von hier auf jetzt? Vor allem hört es sich so an, dass er im Rollstuhl sitzt (bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich irre) was ihn in der Hinsicht noch weiter einschränken würde. Spazieren gehen/fahren wäre drin, aber was macht man den Rest der Zeit?

Ich empfehle dir mal von den ganzen MMOs wegzugehn und mal was anderes zu zocken. Mass Effect, Dragon age, Fallout sind u.a. gute Titel mit tiefer Story und machen saumäßig Spaß. Das is ne super Abwechslung.

Fernsehen ist schlichtweg die ungesündeste Methode um Zeit zu vertreiben. Gehirn abschalten ist keine Lösung.

Ansonsten wende dich an eine Beratungsstelle für computerspiel-süchtige/abhängige (ich will nichts unterstellen).
Als letzte Instanz kann dir da geholfen werden.


----------



## Zhiala (7. Juli 2010)

Ich hab früer auch viel gespielt, dann erstmal 3 Monate Pause weil es mich angekotzt hat. Jetzt spiele ich weniger und habe wieder meinen Spass dabei. Erstmal bin ich am twinken mit meinem Mann zusammen und dann hab ich da noch 2 Tanks die für Cata auf 80 gebracht werden wollen. Die derzeitigen 80er ( Pala, Schami, Druide, Krieger) lasse ich mal ganz links liegen weil gerade einfach keine Lust drauf^^

Wenn du keine Lust hast zu spielen dann lass es. Mach mal Pause und tu irgendwas anderes, gibt ja nicht nur den Computer um sich zu beschäftigen! Gerade jetzt im Sommer kann man sich auch gut mal hinter nem Buch verkriechen (sei es nun draußen wenn man es warm mag oder im Keller wenn nicht^^) was mit Freunden zusammen unternehmen (besonders abends wenn die verdammte Sonne weg ist) oder von mir aus eine Ausbildung zum Eisdielentester machen *g*

Auch was feines das einem viel Zeit zum Spielen nimmt ist ein Haustier: Ich hab 2 Kater. Die sind eher selbständig und kommen nur wenn sie gekrault werden wollen oder Hunger haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sowie einen Weißen Schäferhund, die Kleine ist total verschmust und verspielt. Ball spielen oder mit dem Knoten zerren kann ich auch im sitzen, sogar während dem Computerspielen ...aber wenn sie laufen will dann muss ich meinen faulen Kadaver bewegen und vor die Tür schieben^^ Die Tage gehen viel schneller vorbei seitdem ich meine Nami hab und sie sind viel interessanter. Allein schon die ganzen Wege die ich abseits der Straßen gefunden hab haben sie zu einer lohnenden Anschaffung gemacht. (und Nami ist toll wenn ich wieder Depri schiebe, man kann sich nicht ganz so mies fühlen wenn einem der Hund am Ohr nuckelt und dabei süß guckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Dranay (7. Juli 2010)

Berli123 schrieb:


> ja erstmal danke für die vielen antworten, wie ich sehe gibt es echt viele leute die nur die überschrifft lesen und ihren senf dazugeben müssen^^
> 
> Aber ich sehe auch das es viele leidensgenossen gibt die das selbe problem haben.
> Naja ich werde mal gucken wie es mit mir weiter geht und werde mich dann wieder melden fals ich die ultimative lösung gefunden habe.



Wenn du die gefunden hast, schick mir ne PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitysplash (7. Juli 2010)

Zhiala schrieb:


> man kann sich nicht ganz so mies fühlen wenn einem der Hund am Ohr nuckelt und dabei süß guckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hier musste ich dann doch lauthals anfangen zu lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shelung (7. Juli 2010)

Ich kann genau verstehen was du meinst.

Momentan ist die luft in wow raus.
Während man in bc oder classic nicht so leicht vorran kahm und die stimmung allgemein besser war ist man in wotlk nach 1 monat durch.
Aber Blizzard hat ja schnell ma immer wieder was drauf geklatscht.


Ich habe im mom einfach meinen ersten char rausgepackt und tuh mal das was ich sonst nie tuhe. alte quests machen oder ähnliches aber in bc.
Naja im mom arbeite ich eher am linux aber naja...


Wenn du tipps zu spielen möchtest kann ich dir da helfen.
Ein anderes mmoprg würde ich lassen da es nur kurzzeitig spaß macht da es trotz allem nicht an wow rankommt. Und aion kannste grade lassen das war ja nur noch grinden -.-.


Kauf dir Assassins creed 2. Habe die collectors edition und ich wette du hast daran spaß.
Warum? Es ist ein grandioses spiel. Top graffik und der inhalt ist unglaublich und fesselt einen. 
Die Welt in der man sich da befindet ist sehr gut gemacht und nach einiger einspielzeit ist es wirklich top. Mein lieblings game.


Möchtest du allerdings etwas unternehmen was nicht gerade ein game ist. Dann geh einfach mal schwimmen sofern möglich aber eher en riesen Bad anstatt en kleines popeliges freibad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Kino oder auch anderes. es gibt ja viele möglichkeiten.

Einfach mal schauen ob dich nicht etwas interessiert. Und plane nicht deinen erfolg bei dem ausflug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cali75 (7. Juli 2010)

Möp - hör auf zu spielen, geh raus (es ist Sommer) und mach sonst was. Oder zock zum runterkommen mal offline Spiele, da dort die Community fehlt, spielst du irgendwann immer weniger.

Oder leg dir nen Hund zu - meiner holt mich immer wieder vom PC weg, will knuddeln, Ballspielen oder raus - reduziert von ganz allein die Sucht nach dem Game.


----------



## Deanne (7. Juli 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht wieso man rumflammen muss wenn jemand wirklich hilfe sucht bzw braucht.



1. Wenn man dem TE rät, von Online-Spielen erst mal Abstand zu nehmen, dann ist das KEIN Flame. Sie funktionieren doch alle gleich und im Endeffekt wird er sich nur wieder langweilen. Der Rat, sich abseits vom PC eine Beschäftigung zu suchen, ist gut gemeint, denn selbst mit Handycap gibt es genug Dinge, an denen man Freude haben kann. Man kann Sport treiben (ja, auch mit Behinderung), lesen, Freunde treffen ein Instrument lernen, es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten. 
*Besonders wichtig* ist es aber, soziale Kontakte zu pflegen, denn vor dem PC gerät man irgendwann in Isolation.

2. In diesem Forum wird mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit gefragt, was man tun soll, wenn einen WoW langweilt. Solch eine Frage in einem Forum zu stellen, in dem es viele Leute gibt, die sich selbst kaum noch vom Rechner losreissen können, ist etwas unglücklich. Man landet beim nächsten Online-Game, anstatt sein Spielverhalten einfach mal zu überdenken. Stattdessen sollte man sich selbst überlegen, was einem Freude macht und welche Freizeitbeschäftigung man sich vorstellen kann. Man kann auch ohne PC und Konsole Spaß haben.


----------



## Lani01 (7. Juli 2010)

das hört sich fast so an, als hättest du ein echtes problem .

Versteh mich nicht falsch aber wenn mich wer zwingen muss das ich rausgeh oder wenn treffen geh dann ist schlimm ...
ich mein, ich weiß was du meinst das mit der zeit, wenn man keine lust auf wow hat dann mal anfangt was man noch machen soll dann wird es i.wie knifflig . ^^

mein tipp: such dir freunde/Freundin (freundin wär besser i.wie . xD)
geh raus, mach was, mach das was dir gefällt .

Lebe dein Leben, Achte auf es, du hast nur 1 ...


----------



## Fedaykin (7. Juli 2010)

Rumata schrieb:


> was meinst du mit rausgegangen, rausgefahren (wobei ich immer hilfe brauche) bist du etwas körperlich behindert ? (ernste Frage)



Auch wenn es sich hierbei ggf. um eine ernste Frage handelt, gehört sie hier nicht rein, bzw. sollte sie nicht gestellt werden. Wenn der TE vorgehabt hätte uns seine Lebensegeschichte zu erzählen, hätte er dies auch getan. Er möchte dies nicht und es sollte auch respektiert werden. Mal abgesehen davon, würde die Beantwortung der Frage nicht wirklich zur "Lösung" des "Problems" beitragen, sofern es einen ernstes "Problem" geben sollte.

Nicht, dass jemand noch behauptet diese Frage wurde nur aufgeworfen, damit sich jemand an den Leiden anderer Menschen ergötzen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long


----------



## Sarvan (7. Juli 2010)

Völlig den Kontakt zur Außenwelt verloren. Gut, dass es mir noch nie so ging.


----------



## Fedaykin (7. Juli 2010)

Sarvan schrieb:


> Völlig den Kontakt zur Außenwelt verloren. Gut, dass es mir noch nie so ging.




Wunderbar, auch hier wieder ein Kommentar der einer Diskussion nicht dienlich ist. Aber hauptsache man kann noch einmal in den Raum werfen, dass es einem ja Gott sei Dank nicht so beschissen wie anderen Menschen hier im Forum.

Chapeau Monsieur


----------



## Pitysplash (7. Juli 2010)

Sarvan schrieb:


> Völlig den Kontakt zur Außenwelt verloren. Gut, dass es mir noch nie so ging.



Das machst du jetzt woran fest? EInfach eine dumme Behauptung...


----------



## Zuraxx (7. Juli 2010)

Hey, ein paar Realms die eig 23:59 on kommen sollten, sind jetzt schon on, wollt nur mal drauf hinweisen

Jetzt aber zurück zum Thema...
Du hast absolut alles was man haben kann, da versteht man es sehr gut, das du deinen Spielspaß verloren hast, ein Tipp von mir:
Bist du auf einem Rp Server, geh auf nen PvP Server, bist du auf nem PvP/PvE Server, geh auf nen Rp Server, so lernst du:
1) Neue Leute kennen,
2) Wirst dich über die "Regeln" am Rp Server vielleicht lachen, aber dich trotzdem dort versuchen,
3) Mehr über Spielmechanik/Story in WoW herrausfinden

So mache ich das jedenfalls, falls ich mal bock auf überhaupt gar nichts habe oder ich treffe mich mit Freunden und zocke etwas Halo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich kann dich verstehen, auf den neuen Content warten ist das langweiligste das es gibt, also vertreib dir die zeit, verkauf sachen um genug g für irgentetwas zu haben u.s.w.

Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen, und schönen Tag noch!


----------



## Manotis (7. Juli 2010)

Jetzt kommt doch der Sommer da leg ich meinen acc auch immer auf Eis, weil bei mir auch immer die Luft raus ist.Für mich bedeutet das noch mehr Sport treiben als sonst (mache auch im Winter recht viel), dann kann man sich auch noch mit Freunden treffen oder ins Freibad gehen vorrausgesetzt man hat Lust auf schwimmen wobei wer geht da schon zum Schwimmen hin, flirten ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Würde dir empfehlen erstmal die Zockerei auf Eis zu legen wieso sollst du spielen wenn es keinen Spaß macht? Nur aus reiner Langeweile ein anderes Spiel anzufangen, halte ich auch nicht gerade für sinnvoll...
Mein Tipp? Verlänger dein Abo nicht und probiere doch mal verschiedene andere Sachen aus die dir Spaß machen wie wäre es mit Fitnessstudio, Kino, oder geh bisschen feiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, da lernt man schnell neue Leute kennen auch gut, um Mädels anzubaggern vorrausgesetzt du bist im moment Solo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wenn du erstmal rausgehst den Pc auslässt wirst du schnell merken, dass RL auch sehr viel Spaß machen kann wenn du dann einige Tage WoWentzug hinter dir hast wirst du auch etwas mit dir anzufangen wissen, ohne zu zocken ich denke für dich ist es wirklich das beste, erstmal aufzuhören mit der Spielerei, und dich den anderen Dingen im Leben zu witmen. So hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen 
Wenn im Winter die Freizeitgestaltungsmöglichkeiten wieder drastisch abnehmen kannst du ja immernoch auf WoW cata zurück greifen und weiter spielen


----------



## Bandit 1 (7. Juli 2010)

OMG , Heul doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry musste sein. 


Aber mal im Ernst, dein Hauptproblem ist nicht das du alles mit WOW vergleichst, dein Hauptproblem ist, 
das du zu viel vorm Rechner hockst.

Würde man WOW spielen wie es gedacht ist, also in verträglichen Dosen und nicht in rückenschädigenden
5 - 10 Stunden Sitzungen - ach ja auch die Augen werden wohl die weiße Flagge schwenken nach der Zeit.

Also würde man dies tun, wäre WOW ein Spaß für Jahre.

Aber wer macht das schon ?

Auch 10 80er schreien nach einem Arzt. Na ja, egal. Dir ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen. Also viel Spaß noch....


----------



## Doofkatze (7. Juli 2010)

Ich denke mal, wir sollten in dem Bereich PC-Spiele bleiben, da es sich einfach extrem danach anhört, als wolltest du nur solche spielen.

Es gibt ja verschiedene Spieltypen.

Zum einen, Spiele die einen über Monate fesseln, bei denen man sich langwierig hocharbeitet, diese unterteile ich nochmals in Offline + Online
Zum anderen, Spiele die einem kurzweilige Unterhaltung bieten, mal ein paar Tage/2-3 Wochen, bis man etwas neues sucht.

Um es kurz zusammenzufassen

1. MMOs wie WoW, Aion, Metin2 ... allesamt RPGs
2. Oblivion, Morrowind, The Witcher, Vampire the Masquarade - Bloodlines als RPGs oder aber WC3, Starcraft, AoE2 als Strategiespiele, die einen so lange fesseln können
3. Ego"shooter" im PVP wie CS, BF, einfach mal antesten, bringt viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. Kurzfristiges neues wie mal Resident Evil X durchspielen...

denk dir was aus, mach was anderes

Aufhören mit WoW würde ich nicht, aber die ganze Zeit online zu sein, ist wie du selbst merkst, beschissen. Irgendwann wirst du feststellen, worauf du dich einlässt. Entweder die WoW Lust kommt zurück oder man hat Termine, die man nebenbei abarbeitet (Weekly ICC) Oder aber WoW wird immer weniger, bis man eins der anderen Möglichkeiten durchzieht, bis die WoW Lust EVTL. wiederkommt. WoW kündigen würde ich also auf keinen Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aranshi (7. Juli 2010)

bei mir das gleiche wow langweilt mich zz einfach nurnoch zu tode wenn mal kein raid ansteht.
aber iwie ist es ein zwang immer in wow on sein zu müssen weil vllt doch etwas spannendes passiert.
naja weiß auch nichts mit meiner zeit anzufangen ( ham ja jez ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) glaube ich steige mal wieder für ne weile auf aion um


----------



## Fedaykin (7. Juli 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> Auch 10 80er schreien nach einem Arzt. Na ja, egal. Dir ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen. Also viel Spaß noch....




Ach wie schön, ein Traum dieser Thread.

Sozialkompetenz 6, setzen.


----------



## Pitysplash (7. Juli 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> OMG , Heul doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Troll


----------



## Zuraxx (7. Juli 2010)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Troll




Die Trolle werden in WoW Foren eh etwas "ruhiger" sein, da die mit ihrem Realen Namen die Posts machen müssen, bzw Blizzard die Strafen auch höher setzt.


----------



## Regrubrov (7. Juli 2010)

Sarvan schrieb:


> Völlig den Kontakt zur Außenwelt verloren. Gut, dass es mir noch nie so ging.




Es ist wirklich respektlos, wie sich einige benehmen. Auch wenn das hier nur ein Forum ist, darf man trotzdem etwas Rücksicht auf andere nehmen! Falls du seinen Beitrag ganz gelesen hättest, wäre dir vielleicht aufgefallen, dass er/sie evtl. nicht in gesundheitlich bester Verfassung ist! 

Also bitte, halte dich etwas zurück...


----------



## Pitysplash (7. Juli 2010)

Zuraxx schrieb:


> Die Trolle werden in WoW Foren eh etwas "ruhiger" sein, da die mit ihrem Realen Namen die Posts machen müssen, bzw Blizzard die Strafen auch höher setzt.




Aber hier nicht. Und abgesehen davon, ob da nun unter meinem Pic z.B. "Thomas Müller" steht oder nicht- vom flamen würde mich das nicht abhalten.


----------



## Dimmadome (7. Juli 2010)

@TE:

zuerstmal kann ich dich gut verstehen: ich spiel auch seit der vanilla, habe aber weit aus weniger chars (klar sind alle slots belegt und ich denke ich hab schon an die 20 chars angefangen aber bis auf 3 nicht über lvl40 gespielt), mein hauptaugenmerk lag darin, meinen main in sachen eq als auch skill zu perfektionieren :> naja egal tatsache ist ich kenne diese "suchtizeiten" auch (10-12 std zocken war schon normal)!

mein rat: behandle es wie eine sucht!

1. entzug über mehrere monate (und zwar nicht vor ausgeschaltetem pc, sondern cds wegwerfern, deinstallieren und alles was damit zu tun hat runter vom rechner)
2. wie schon oft gesagt viel zeit draussen verbringen und ein hobby suchen. das ist leicht gesagt aber versuch dich vll mal an die zeit vor wow zu errinnern...da hast du dich auch anders beschäftigen können!
3. als alternative zu wow: alte klassiker auspacken (monkey island; AoE; evtl auch sowas wie half-life...oder was dir sonst so spaß gemacht hat; die liste lässt sich endlos erweitern!)...und das gute an anderen spielen ist man spielt automatisch weniger, da der suchtfaktor einfach niedriger ist bzw. "es nicht an wow rankommt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. lern die zeit, die du nicht vor dem bildschirm verbringst zu schätzen.

hat bei mir und auch bei einigen freunden, die auch wow gedaddelt haben, hervorragend funktioniert!

naja hört sich halt krass an, aber ich habs auch so verstanden, dass du in einer situation bist, die du unbedingt ändern möchtest, von daher versuchs mal und schau dir auch die anderen antworten mal an, da ist viel taugliches dabei!

ansonsten viel glück und erfolg! wird schon schiefgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long...and thx 4 all the fish!


----------



## HMC-Pretender (7. Juli 2010)

Berli123 schrieb:


> Vieleicht geht es noch anderen hier so die keine lust auf wow haben aber denoch wow spielen, oder welche die was anderes gefunden haben und so von wow weggekommen sind.




Ich hatte auch erstmal Schwierigkeiten was mit meiner Zeit anzufangen, nachdem ich aufgehört hatte. Das vergeht aber wieder - mittlerweile habe ich soviele Hobbies, dass ich gar keine Zeit mehr hätte zu zocken. Schnapp dir vielleicht erstmal ein nettes Singleplayer-Spiel oder ein Spannendes Buch. Probier aus, worauf du schon immer Lust hattest, oder was dir früher mal gefallen hat - irgendwas, womit sich der Verstand beschäftigen kann.

Die ersten Tage sind echt hart aber das legt sich. Wiederanfangen kannst du jederzeit, wenns dich wieder packt, du verpasst nichts.


----------



## Scythe86 (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

das selbe "Phänomen" tritt momentan bei uns in der Gilde auch auf. Wenn wir in dieser ID die Sanktum-Hardmodes fertig bekommen, geht auch dort im Wesentlichen das Abgefarme wieder los. Die Raidtage sind jetzt schon seit 3 Wochen von ehemals vier auf zwei reduziert. Ist halt Sommer, WM läuft, Urlaube stehen an und die Studenten / Schüler hatten / haben Prüfungsstress. Das sind alles noch ganz schlüssige Erklärungsversuche.

Ich weiß aber auch, dass vielen WoW mittlerweile einfach ebenso zum Hals raushängt wie dem TE, weil sie es einfach zu lange und / oder zu intensiv gespielt haben. Einige ziehen auch Konsequenzen aus dem Weg den Blizzad seit geraumer Zeit einschlägt und stellen sich die selbe Frage, die sich auch "berühmte Spieler, berühmter Gilden" gestellt haben - "is it fun?". Außerdem war das Sanktum (wenn wir mal ganz ehrlich sind) eher ein kleines Häppchen als eine echte Möglichkeit das aktuelle Content-Loch zu füllen. 

Meine persönliche Theorie ist: Die Leute sind satt. Vor Allem jene, die schon länger spielen. Wenn man sich nicht völlig bekloppt anstellt kann man sich in vergleichsweise kurzer Zeit riesige Mengen Gold zulegen, die vor einiger Zeit noch schwindelerregend gewesen wären (Und letztlich weiß man trotzdem nicht wirklich, was man dann eigentlich damit soll...). Die Klassen gleichen sich immer mehr, der Reiz des Twinkens ist geringer. In max. 4-5 Tagen bei mittelmäßiger Spielzeit kann man einen 80er von grünem Quest-Equip auf lila Zeug bringen (ob das EQ dann gut ist oder nicht, aber die "erstrebenswerte" Farbe ist ja nun mal so vertreten, wie 60%-Reiten...). Die Leute sind schlicht satt, haben mehr oder weniger das was sie brauchen / wollen und selbst wenn nicht...ein paar Stunden investieren und schon hat man es ja dann doch.

Ich kann dem TE raten das WoW-Sommerloch zu nutzen, sich im RL umzuschauen und in einer schlechteren Jahreszeit oder während des nächsten Urlaubs bei Cata oder einem der kommenden MMO's reinzuschauen - so werde ich es in 2-3 Wochen jedenfalls machen. Den Kontakt zu liebgewonnen Spielgefährten muss man deshalb ja noch lange nicht verlieren oder auf Eis legen (Foren, TS, Chat).


----------



## Mondokir (7. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube das ist jemand im ganz großen Sinne WoW-Süchtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blauerwind (7. Juli 2010)

hallo zusammen 

Jetzt mal im ernst Classic WOW muss wieder her.


----------



## Elektron1 (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo Berli,

hört sich nicht gut an (und ich meine nicht, dass dir wow keinen Spass mehr macht!). Es sit nicht schlimm, in eine Krise zu geraten, dass passiert mehr als 60% von allen irgendwann (nagelt mich nicht auf die Prozentzahl fest - hab ich irgendwann mal gelesen). Was schon mal positiv ist, ist dass du es selber erkennst und es sogar öffentlich ansprichst (find ich schon ziemlich mutig). 
Im Board wird dir leider niemand richtig helfen können -  gute Ratschläge sind ein kleiner Anschub -das reicht aber überhaupt nicht, um dein Leben in die Richtung zu bekommen, die du dir gefühlt wünschst (wenn du was anderes machen wolltest, dann würdest du ja hier nicht schreiben , dass dir dein bisheriger Lebensinhalt (großteil : wow) nicht gefällt und du unglücklich bist).

Was für dich  hilfreich sein kann wäre aus meiner Sicht - sprich mit Freunden, Eltern oder anderen Vertrauenspersonen, sprich dein Problem so offen wie hier an (und such dir u.U. Gleichbetroffene) - überleg dir was anderes, was dir wenigstens etwas Spass machen könnte... . Lass dich nicht entmutigen! - Alles muss man sich (leider oder vielleicht zum Glück) irgendwo erkämpfen und niemand bekommt auf Dauer etwas geschenkt (wer reich und berühmt ist, lebt meistens am Einsamsten - schaut euch die  vielen kaputten "Stars" an - die wenigstens von denen werden alt und man hat dabei das Gefühl, die haben ihr Leben im Griff, geschweige denn sie wären glücklich).
Alles was ich dir wünschen kann, ist die Kraft dich selbst durchs Leben zu bewegen (verkriech dich nicht hinter Nebenwelten wie wow - ob du es ein lässt oder nicht, musst du selber wissen  - aber deine Antwort kennst du längst...)

cu


----------



## Terminsel (7. Juli 2010)

Das ist natürlich eine schwierige Angelegenheit, wenn man so fixiert auf ein Spiel ist. Ich für meinen Teil hatte ein ähnliche Situation bereits im letzten Jahr - dann ging mein PC kaputt und ich merkte: Es geh auch ohne. Jetzt spiele ich zwar wieder, aber ich beschäftige mich auch viel mit anderen Dingen in meiner Freizeit: Ich lese wieder Romane, schreibe einen eigenen und ich habe meine Liebe zu Singleplayer-Spielen wieder entdeckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mass Effect, Fallout 3... Super Spiele. Was mir aber in letzter Zeit am meisten Spaß macht sind die Brettspielabende mit meinen Freunden: Da wir alle Studenten mit Bafög und eigener Wohnung sind und daher immer knapp bei Kasse sind solche Abende einfach super. Schön das Starcraft-Boardgame oder das alte Hero Quest zocken, dabei ein paar Bierchen trinken und nur Unsinn quatschen ist einfach herrlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antela (7. Juli 2010)

Mein Rat - such dir prof. Hilfe! (ernst gemeint)


----------



## Zuraxx (7. Juli 2010)

*seufz* warum tauchen hier Leute im WoW Forum auf, die wollen das er/sie mit WoW aufhört? 
Das ist das Sommerloch! Das wird normalerweise für ne WoW Pause genützt, aber komplett damit aufhören?
Ich finde das nicht ganz richtig, vielleicht mal ein Wechsel zu nem Rp Server um mit der Story sich fesseln zu lassen ok, bzw solange hier sich nicht alle nen Holy Priest auf nem Rp Server machen (Barlow Kenner dürften mir folgen können).
Aber selbst das ist schlecht während des Sommerloch´s, es ist zu Heiß, es gibt viel zu viele andere interessante Sachen im Sommer, meiner Meinung ist WoW während des Sommer´s die ödeste Zeit:/

Hoffe konnte Helfen


----------



## xoxxo (7. Juli 2010)

Also wen du mal was ganz anderes probieren willst versuch doch mal Anno 1404...
hab ich auch mal gespielt als ich keine lust auf wow hab...
und noch was:Ich glaub wir kennen alle dein problem aber was möchtest du von uns also was können wir für dich tun?
sollen wir dir ein animateur kaufen?^^(war nur ein scherz)


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (7. Juli 2010)

Du bist auf jedenfall süchtig. Wer da was anderes sagt soll sich mal die Fakten durchlesen und nochmal nachdenken.
- Er will mit WoW aufhören aber schafft es nicht.
- Er versteht unter "etwas anderes tun" mal rausgehen Oo.



> Das problem was ich habe ist das ich nichts mit meiner zeit anzufangen weiß.
> Wow ist so extrem schlecht geworden das mir nurnoch schlecht wird.
> Aber was soll ich machen ich bin wow infiziert.


Allein bei diesem Satz solltest du deine Chars+Account löschen.
Wenn es kein Spaß macht hört man auf und zockt was anderes.
Das ist wie "Mir macht Raiden keinen Spaß aber ich mache es weil ich equip brauche" es ist ein Spiel und nicht mehr.



Antela schrieb:


> Mein Rat - such dir prof. Hilfe! (ernst gemeint)


this!


----------



## DiemoX (7. Juli 2010)

Hey, 

manchmal geht es mir genau wie dir. Ich logge mich ins Spiel ein, von einem Character zum anderen und schließ am Ende WoW wieder, weil ich keine Lust habe, irgendetwas zu machen. 

Wie wäre es denn, wenn du mal 2 Monate lang kein WoW mehr spielst, nicht in WoW Foren rumhängst und dich stattdessen mal was draußen bewegst, sofern es bei dir möglich ist, denn es ist - wer hätte es gedacht - Sommer ;-).                               Ich hab das 3 mal während meiner 3 jährigen WoW Laufbahn gemacht und es hat bei mir immer geholfen. Da fällt mir gerade ein, ich geh jetzt was durch die Gegend kurven, viel Glück dir noch.


----------



## No_ones (7. Juli 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Für mich klingt das so, als ob du dich gezwungen fühlst, wow zu spielen...
> 
> Geh doch mal nach draußen, an die frische Luft.. du hast doch genug Zeit, fang ein anderes Hobby an oder was weiß ich.. wenn du keine Lust mehr auf WoW hast dann spiel es einfach nicht mehr.. ist das so schwer??



als gildenmeister und raidleader aht man gewisse pflichten .. die anderen verlassen sich auf einen

btt : hast du gute freunde in der gilde ? oder vertraust du einem offizier sehr ?  dann ernenn diesen halt zum gildenmeister bist du wieder lust zum spielen bekommst ...

eben so beim raid


----------



## Prothe (7. Juli 2010)

wow is halt a spiel für daberlte sackezement, de koa andere hobbys ham. cu


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2010)

Berli123 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal.
> 
> Ich denke es wird für viele ein "Omg ein Heul Thema werden" aber egal, ich muss es loswerden.
> 
> ...



Kenn ich. Zwar nicht so extrem wie bei dir, aber ich vergleiche auch JEDES Spiel mit WoW. Das ist ein verdammter Fluch, denn ich habe schon Aion,AoC,HdRO,Aion, RoM, Allods, Star Trek Online und Guild Wars ausprobiert. Von all diesen Spielen gefiel mir nur GW und STO. Der Rest war Müll.

Aber das mir von einem Spiel schlecht wird, sowas hatte ich noch nie. Vielleicht solltest du dir mal Hilfe suchen, so komisch es klingen mag. Such dir sonst ne Sportart und den dazu passenden Verein. Geh ins Fitnessstudio, am Ende des Tages bist du dann sowieso fertig und hast keine Lust mehr auf ein Game. Oooooder hol dir ne Konsole, machts aber auch nicht grad besser.

Hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuckerbub (7. Juli 2010)

habe mir das jetzt mal durchgelesen, und war zuerst verleitet einen blöden spruch zu schreiben. Ich bin mir immer noch nicht so sicher ob du das ernst meinst (ist für mich schwer vorzustellen das jemand, da wow wie du gesagt hast sehr viel einfacher geworden ist, noch so viel zeit in das spiel investiert). Wie auch immer. Denke du hast ein sehr starkes Suchtproblem, schon fast mit Alk/Drogen zu vergleichen. Ich würde dir auch eine Therapie mit einem guten Psychiater empfehlen. Es braucht sehr viel Mut sowas alleine anzupacken. Ev. hast du eine Vertrauensperson die dir dabei helfen kann. Nur lass es nicht wie es ist, es wird immer schlimmer.


----------



## Bluebarcode (7. Juli 2010)

du kannst ohne hilfe net raus, bist du rollstuhlfhrer? Oder lässt es deine körperfülle nicht zu? (nicht böse gemeint)

Ich würd dir ganz stark dazu raten ein bssi sport zu treiben so gut es geht.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Juli 2010)

Berli123 schrieb:


> Vieleicht geht es noch anderen hier so die keine lust auf wow haben aber denoch wow spielen, oder welche die was anderes gefunden haben und so von wow weggekommen sind.



Geh Bogenschiessen oder Larpen.


----------



## axela (7. Juli 2010)

nicht bös gemeint, aber hör auf dir andere Spiele auszusuchen, 
auch wenns schwer fällt, mein rat lösch wow Kündige Account
lösch andere Spiele b.z.w reduziere es auf 2-3 std. am tag und 
unternimm etwas schönes. Das Wetter ist doch toll draußen 
Freibad wäre eine gute alternative, aber nur du kannst Wissen
was dir Spaß macht.


----------



## Hex (7. Juli 2010)

Berli123 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal.
> 
> Ich denke es wird für viele ein "Omg ein Heul Thema werden" aber egal, ich muss es loswerden.
> 
> ...



Mein Tip: Geh mal zu nem Suchtberater... Die helfen sicher einen wieder klar zu denken... Sry aber das hört sich schwer nach wow süchtig an!


----------



## Kujasann (7. Juli 2010)

ich denke das hört sich jetzt ein bischen blöd an aber:

Ich weiss wie du dich fühlst!

Ich selbst war langer Zeit ein WoW "suchti" und habe sehr viel Zeit in das Spiel investiert. Zu meinem damaligen Glück waren fast alle meine RL freunde auch dem Spiel verfallen also habe ich die schon einmal nicht verloren, aber ich habe die Schule vernachlässigt sodass ich sitzen blieb und an eine Freundin war gar nicht zu denken.
Dann kam das was du angesprochen hast: ich hatte keine Lust mehr auf WoW.

Nun ja also wenn ich dir einen ernst gemeinten Tipp geben soll dann ist das dieser:

Siehe das als Zeichen! Als Zeichen das du genug WoW gespielt hast und kümmer dich um deine Freunde, deine Familie und alles andere was auf der Welt so interessant ist.

Für mich hat es funktioniert. Ich habe grade mein Abi gemacht und bin mit meiner Freundin jetzt schon 10 Monate zusammen und unternehme regelmäßig was mit Freunden und meiner Familie.

Ich hoffe mal das ich dir ein bischen helfen konnte und das du dein Leben so lebst wie du es für richtig hälst, weil das kann dir niemand vorschreiben.


----------



## Felix^^ (7. Juli 2010)

Berli123 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal.
> 
> Ich denke es wird für viele ein "Omg ein Heul Thema werden" aber egal, ich muss es loswerden.
> 
> ...




Dr. Feixeorc sagt: SÜCHTIG!!!! ne spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich find wow auch im moment richt LANGWEILIG!!!!


----------



## megalus (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leidensgenosse,

vorweg genommen - ich habe auch vor knapp 3 Wochen aufgehört zu spielen (hab 3 80er Full epic lvl 251-264). Nicht weil ich kein RL hätte, nicht weil ich 7-10 Stunden gespielt habe (waren ca. 3-4 Stunden am Abend, am Wochenende teilweise bis zu 14 Stunden), auch nicht weil ich keine Leute kenne.

Aber ein paar Dinge habe ich festegestellt.

Es dreht sich alles nur um WoW in der Freizeit. Andere Unternehmungen werden seltener, es fällt einem schwer nach anderen Betätigungen zu suchen und diese dann auch gut zu finden. Der Kontakt zu Freunden im RL wird weniger, Sport wird weniger oder hört ganz auf, die Beziehung leidet enorm darunter auch wenn der Partner WoW spielt - das macht es nicht leichter.

Gemeinsame Unternehmungen oder Unterhaltungen sind selten. Immer weiter drifftet man ab in das Game und vergisst dabei, dass das wahre Leben draußen ist.

Dabei ist es unerheblich, ob man Arbeitslos, körperlich behindert ist oder sonstige Einschränkungen hat.

Ich habe meinen Account gekündigt und werde mir sehr gut überlegen wie ich weiter vorgehe. Ich werde irgendwann wieder spielen, aber nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass es für mich nicht mehr so bestimmend werden kann. Ob ich dann noch ein MMO Spiele? Keine Ahnung...

In jedem Fall werde ich meine Tage nicht mehr so sehr in einem Spiel leben - sondern vielmehr mit meinen Freunden, meiner Familie, meiner Partnerin und was es sonst noch so da draußen gibt. WoW ist ein schöner Zeitvertreib, aber auch nur wenn ich der Herrscher bin und nicht vom Spiel beherrscht werde.


----------



## Thí (7. Juli 2010)

Ich finde, es ist genau die richtige Zeit um "keine" Lust auf WoW zu haben.
Draussen ist seit Wochen geiles Wetter und wenn man mit Fußball etwas anfangen kann, darf man sich heute z.B. aufs Halbfinale freuen.
Ob daheim mit der Familie oder Freundin oder irgendwo in der Stadt beim Puplic Viewing.
Such dir einfach andere beschäftigungen, bzw. zwinge dich einfach dazu, du wirst sehn ein Tag ohne WoW bringt dich nicht um.^^


----------



## Shaila (7. Juli 2010)

Es gibt immer Phasen in denen man halt einfach keine Lust hat. Habe ich nach den letzten Ankündigungen auch erstmal nicht mehr. Außerdem gibt es bis zu Cataclysm für mich nurnoch 2 Sachen zu erledigen: Hydraxianer und Wintersäbler auf Ehrfürchtig. Also mache ich erstmal Pause, wenn ich wieder Lust bekomme zock ich wieder, wenn nicht lasse ich es wieder.

Ansonsten: Das Spiel ist immer so gut, wie es für den jeweiligen Spieler rüberkommt. Man kann es nicht zusammenfassen und demnach gibt es kein allesumfassenes Gut oder Schlecht.


----------



## lordtheseiko (7. Juli 2010)

Also, es gibt viele alternativen zu WoW, die mehr oder weniger viel Spaß als Es bereiten:




-15 Euro für 30 Tage

   >50 cent am Tag

Wenn du dann 7 Tage kein WoW zahlst (ja unreal, wayne) kannst du in ein "ordentliches" Schwimmbad gehen, einmal pro Woche, Samstag mittags zb.

Im Winter kannst du auch Samstags vielleicht Eislaufen gehen.










-7-10 Stunden vor dem PC

      >Okay, das ist hart, aber hab ich auch schon geschafft.

Wenn du Haustiere hast, spiel mit denen. Falls du keine hast und mit Hunden umgehen (wichtig für den vorschalg) kannst, dann leg dir einen Border Collie zu,

den Hund kannst du den ganzen Tag fordern, und euch beiden tut es gut, jedoch ist das wohl kostspieliger, da so ein "Rassenhund" mal für schlappr 500+ Euro zuhaben ist, aber nur mit dem Hund ists ja nicht getan.







Alternative Online Spiele

     >Bitte nicht, endet im besten Fall mit 2-3 Stunden am Tag aber widerrum auch keinem Fortschritt.













Achja, die Punkte bezieh ich ein wenig aus meinem Leben, nur das ich keinen Border Collie habe, und lieber Inline skate als ins Schwimmbad zu gehen.







LG


----------



## Shiningone (7. Juli 2010)

Tja ... so wirklich viele Alternativen (an Spielen) gibt es gar nicht. Die allermeisten haben eine Spielmechanik, die WoW sehr ähnlich ist. Anbieten würden sich evtl:
AoC - WoW sehr ähnlich, aber doch etwas anders
DaoC - sehr gutes PvP aber leider kein echter Endcontent im PvE
UO - wirklich anders im vergleich zu WoW, leider sehr schwache Grafik und ein schwerer Einstieg für Neulinge (Vergiss vorher am besten alles, was du von WoW kennst *g*)


----------



## somnibell (7. Juli 2010)

Mhm, jetzt will ich auch etwas an dich loswerden. 
Für mich persönlich ist es schwer Spielsucht wirklich hautnah mitzufühlen, ich kann zwar (gerade bei WoW) sehr gut nachvollziehen wie man den halben Tag im Gedanken bei dem Spiel hängt und durfte mir diverse Suchtgelüste auch schon vorwerfen lassen, aber da ich in Vollzeit arbeite und gerade jetzt im Sommer viel Zeit draussen verbringe, empfinde ich WoW zum Glück nicht als Zwang.

Wie viele hier schon sehr passend bemerkt haben, scheint es bei dir aber nun mal wirklich mehr zu sein. Da wir deine persönlichen Hintergründe nicht kennen, kann dir auch niemand wirklich einen guten Rat geben.
Vielleicht willst du aber auch von uns keine Hilfe, vielleicht muss man sich manchmal einfach auskotzen und wo könnte man das besser als in einem Forum unter Gleichgesinnten? Ich nenne sie mal absichtlich "normale Menschen" können solch eine Problematik sicherlich nicht nachfühlen.

Aus dem was ich rauslesen kann sind Ratschläge wie, geh feiern mit Freunden, eventuell für dich nicht problemlos ausführbar. Aber es gibt sicherlich diverse Freizeitmöglichkeiten für jeden von uns. Vielleicht suchst du dir einen Verein mit Mitmenschen die mit dir auf dem selben Level sind. Oder vielleicht schwingst du mal um auf Brettspiele, so kannst du spielen aber hast Freunde dabei.

Sollte sich das Gefühl jedoch verschlimmern und ausbreiten, wäre es an der Zeit dir Hilfe von außen zu besorgen. Ich denke Spielsucht ist nichts seltenes mehr und nichts wofür man sich schämen muss.

Das einzige was ich vielleicht nachvollziehen kann ist es, wie es ist wenn man auf die Hilfe von anderen angewiesen ist, wenn man lieber daheim bleibt anstatt andere "zu belasten" und sich dann in irgendetwas "flüchtet".

Wenn du mal mit jemanden drüber quatschen willst, der dich ned kennt, tu dir keinen Zwang an und schreib ne PM.

So long ich hoffe du wirst deine Lösung finden


----------



## Doofkatze (7. Juli 2010)

Ich find es ja schon schrecklich, was da bei den anderen im Kopf für Gedanken rumwusern...

Bei mir kommt der TE ca. wie Kaylee Dak an, zwar nicht mit der Geschichte von wegen helfen, aber eben im Haus gebunden zwecks Krankheit/Handycap. Da ist es dann eben wirklich nicht so einfach, einfach mal raus zu gehen und all den Kram zu machen, den Jugendliche mit 20 Jahren veranstalten, die keine WoW-Freaks sind.

ich gebe deshalb auch ganz bewusst Tipps, die sich darauf beziehen, wie man das Problem behandeln kann. Er hat eindeutig gesagt, das z.B. draußen schlecht ist und dieses vorm Fernsehen hocken is auch nur dämlich passt da einfach perfekt zu meiner Einstellung, was ich von ihm denke.

Irgendwann hat man als solcher eben ein Spiel zumindest mal für eine gewisse Zeit fertig. Das ist einfach so. Und dann kommt unter den angegebenen Vorraussetzungen eig wirklich nur in Frage, etwas neues anzufangen, während man aber WoW nicht völlig aus dem Auge verliert. Da hilft eben nur, Abhilfe durch neues zu schaffen. Als Gildenleiter sollte man immer noch langsam aufhören und nicht sofort den ACC kündigen oder ähnliches. Wenn man denn fest vorhat aufzuhören, sollte man dies über mehrere Wochen ziehen lassen. Es gibt aber auch immer noch die Möglichkeit, jede Woche fest abgemachte Dinge zu machen und halt einfach den Rest der Woche nicht zu spielen...


----------



## constar (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen ! 

1. Auch ich kann dich gut verstehn ! Ich spiele seit ca. 3 Monaten kein WoW mehr, da es mich langweilt. Ich habe seit Tag 1 wow gespielt jedoch nicht in Massen hab nur einen Charakter gespielt, meinen Jäger und das hat mir gereicht. Irgendwann kam mir alles komisch vor. Ich hab mich gefragt ..WOZU immer das selbe ? Natürlich kann man argumentieren, dass durch ein Addon, sprich Cata alles wieder "neu" wird und besser und so aber mal im Ernst es ist genau das selbe in grün. Ich PERSÖNLICH bin ein skeptiker von wow geworden und das ist meine EIGENE MEINUNG. Ich denke, dass das spiel vlt. noch ein paar Jährchen mitmacht aber dann fix ausgewechselt wird. 

2. Zu deinem Problem: Es hat sich so angehört als ob du ein Handycap hast. Ich möchte mir wirklich nicht anmassen dir zu nahe zu treten, aber es gibt bestimmt auch etwas für dich ! Z.B mag ich Modellbau. Im sommer das Flugzeug oder den RC wagen rausholen und im Winter schön drann tüfteln. Macht viel spass ! Eine andere gute Alternative ist Sport und Sport gibts für (fast) jeden. 

3. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen wie du dich fühlst am Anfang, da du sehr viel Zeit in Wow verbracht hast aber die Langeweile geht vorbei und du wirst schon was finden das dich reizt und interessiert. 


lg


----------



## Irata1959a (7. Juli 2010)

wow ist genauso gut oder schlecht wie immer .....


aber es gibt nun mal ( bisher ) nix besseres , wenn man schon seine zeit mit spielen verplempern will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 5 jahre wow abhaken , und was neues anfangen ist ja auch nicht soooo einfach.

danke blizz für so eine 24h pause wie heute zb wo ich jezz schon reichlich leute mit zittrigen fingern sehe 
die auf den server warten .


wer seid monaten königsmörder ist , mit einem oder mehrereren chars , dem faellt logischerweise auch kaum ein
achievment mehr ein , das sich noch lohnen würde um die zeit bis cata zu verkürzen .

kein grund sich nen vergifteten strick zu kaufen , und sich zu erschiessen .


ich überbrücke meine unlust mit online flusi , Trackmania ( online ) und olle andventures nochmal rauskramen ( ScummVM )
und erinnere mich so daran was ich frueher im jahr so an spielen gehauft hab , und wieviel geld ich seid 
fünf jahren DAFÜR zumindest gespart hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





für mich ist ein super nebeneffekt vom spiel zb das ich daduch wesendlich an
schmerzmitteln spare . ( durch die ablenkung denke ich )


----------



## Xartoss (7. Juli 2010)

Problem ist bekannt , wir arbeiten mit hochdruck daran .....




geht mir an manchen tagen genauso..

mach ne pause von 1-2 monaten , übergieb die verantwortung der gilde / raidleitung an jmd. deines vertrauens und gugg dir mal die 1-2 personen RL-Hero an ... was soll ich sagen .. scheiss auteilung , aber verdammt gutes gameplay mit immerwieder neuen aufgaben, und verdammt guter grafik

vorallen die teile die in der nacht spielen ( 2er HM )




soon Xartoss


----------



## Trayz (7. Juli 2010)

ich versteh dich auch... ich zocke auch wow ewig... naja...
ich habs deswegen reduziert... und bin mal wieder öfter draussen und treffe mich freunden... mache meinen führerschein jetzt endlich doch und fange jetzt wieder mit sport an...
naja den grund den du nicht nennen wolltest, ist denke ich mal das du des laufens nicht mehr mächtig bist... das ist natürlich nicht schön... jedoch solltest du versuchen dein handicap zu überwinden und trotzdem sport zu machen, es gibt zum beispiel rollstuhlbasketball, oder auch anderen sport für menschen im rollstuhl... ansonsten beschäftige dich mit büchern, melde dich bei verschiedenen organisationen, die können dir meistens helfen, geben dir tipps und helfen dir beim einstieg in verschiedene hobbys...

hoffe ich konnte dir ein paar tipps geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und viel erfolg =)


----------



## PiRho (7. Juli 2010)

Versuche es mal mit nem anderen Genre. Wenn ich mal wieder kein Bock auf WoW habe, schmeiße ich mein CounterStrike an und schalte beim gemütlichen headdern und lustigen ts-gesprächen einfach mal ab. Wenn du aber wissen willst wie du am sinnvollsten die Zeit in WoW verbringen willst und dich auf Cataclysm richtig freuen willst, rate ich dir die kompletten Grafikeinstellung zu minimieren und bei allen 10 80igern Angeln auf 450 skillst.
Viel Spass


----------



## djmayman (7. Juli 2010)

ich hatte jetzt keinen bock das ganze durchzulesen. aber ich hab nen tipp für dich wenn du wow nicht mehr willst: hör einfach auf


----------



## loocypher (7. Juli 2010)

such dir nen Job der dich fordert!!!!
Ich mein, 7h WOW pro Tag muss auch nett sein


----------



## Casp (7. Juli 2010)

Wie jeder zweite die eigentlichen Probleme des Threaderstellers (und nein, nicht die Sucht) einfach nicht erkennen und dennoch schreiben... 
"Singleplayer"-Spiele wurden hier bereits genannt, alternativ könntest du auch darüber nachdenken, dir eine Spielkonsole zuzulegen. Ich denke, bei sieben bis acht Stunden Spielzeit jeden Tag würde jedem früher oder später die Lust an WoW vergehen, mir sogar sehr schnell und es dann dennoch zu erwingen mindert den Spielspaß nur noch weiter.

lg


----------



## loocypher (7. Juli 2010)

Mich würde mal interessiern, wie man auf 7 h WOW pro Tag kommt, hast du Ferien , Urlaub????


----------



## Lacios (7. Juli 2010)

Ich würde dir raten einen Psychologen aufzusuchen.
Denn diese Symptome sind zeichen einer Spielsucht man bekommt das kotzen beim Einloggen aber auch will man sich sofort wieder einloggen beim ausloggen.
Oder das schnellste ist Fenster auf Pc raus!


----------



## Ilunadin (7. Juli 2010)

Zusätzlich zu Somnibells vorschlägen könnte ich dir auch das erlernen eines Instrumentes ans Herz legen.
Mit der Zeit die du in dein Instrument einfließel lassen kannst könnte da viel machbar sein.


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Juli 2010)

Wie hier geschätzte 90% der Poster ein Textverständnis haben, das sich unter dem Niveau eines Vorschülers befindet.


----------



## constar (7. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wie hier geschätzte 90% der Poster ein Textverständnis haben, das sich unter dem Niveau eines Vorschülers befindet.





Arrogantes Etwas....


----------



## Rumata (7. Juli 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Auch wenn es sich hierbei ggf. um eine ernste Frage handelt, gehört sie hier nicht rein, bzw. sollte sie nicht gestellt werden. Wenn der TE vorgehabt hätte uns seine Lebensegeschichte zu erzählen, hätte er dies auch getan. Er möchte dies nicht und es sollte auch respektiert werden. Mal abgesehen davon, würde die Beantwortung der Frage nicht wirklich zur "Lösung" des "Problems" beitragen, sofern es einen ernstes "Problem" geben sollte.
> 
> Nicht, dass jemand noch behauptet diese Frage wurde nur aufgeworfen, damit sich jemand an den Leiden anderer Menschen ergötzen kann.
> 
> ...



Ich hab sie deshalb gestellt weil ich sie so wie er sie formuliert hat nicht verstehe also dachte ich mir was meint er damit ?!

Und ich wüsste nicht dass man Behinderungen nicht nennen darf was ist denn dabei wenn jemand z.b. behindert ist ( Im Rollstuhl z.b. ) und bei Autofahren Hilfe braucht. Behinderte braucht man nicht wegsperren und auch nicht verheimlichen. Wir sind doch hoffe ich alles erwachsene Menschen. Und wenn die Behinderung eben z.b. der Grund dafür ist dass er z.b. 7 - 10 std vorm pc sitzt und sich schwer tut mit rausgehen dann kann man das ruhig sagen ! Und wenn sich da jemand dann dran ergötzt ist er krank im Hirn. Aber heutzutage muss sich niemand mit einer Behinderung verstecken !!!!


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Juli 2010)

constar schrieb:


> Arrogantes Etwas....


Das hat nichts mit Arroganz zu tun. Es ist einfach unglaublich unangebracht, wenn Leute offenkundig in irgendeiner Weise beeinträchtigt sind und ein Handycap haben und dann am laufenden Band Kommentare der Art "geh doch saufen, such dir ne Freundin, chill mit Kumpelz, mach Sport" kommen.


----------



## HansiHansenHans (7. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab im mai aufgehört weil meiner meinung nach blizzard bzw. eher activision das spiel kaputt macht. 

habs bis jetzt nicht bereut.

und wenn ich das mit der real ID lese und was noch alles kommen soll mit cata. dann brauch ich gar nicht erst wieder anzufangen.

Naja jedem sein ding, bei mir ist jedenfalls die luft raus.


----------



## Malt (7. Juli 2010)

entweder "pausieren" oder komplett aufhören , such dir was neues - bau ein auto , kauf dir n pferd oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir ham schönes wedder dazu -also raus- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juli 2010)

Wäre es nicht eine idee, ein Unterforum zu machen für all die Leute, die sich einfach nur ausheulen wollen oder was festellen wollen oder einfach nur irgendwas der öffentlichkeit mitteilen wollen.

Muss ja keiner lesen, nur damit die das dann mal ins Forum gepostet haben


----------



## Mirano (8. Juli 2010)

also ich habe oft das gleich problem wie du... nur dass ich vielleicht nicht ganz so intensiv spiele wie du^^ ich habe EINEN 80ger und will auch keinen anderen... twinken macht mir zurzeit einfach keinen spaß. und wenn ich merke, dass die luft einfach raus ist, mach ich halt mal 1-3 monate pause und spiel dann wieder... und siehe da: wow ist aufeinmal wieder ein komplett anderes spiel. WoW sollte ein Hobby sein und nichts anderes. klar die ersten tage nach dem aufhören sind schwer... Neue sachen finden, mit denen man sich (sinnvoll) die zeit vertreibt. aber nach 4-6 tagen vermisst man wow garnichtmehr und alles ist wieder in ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nach den 1-3 monaten packt mich dann wieder die lust und ich fangt wieder, nur um nach ca. 4 monaten wieder eine pause zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich spiele schon seit classic und muss sagen wow ist nachwievor ein erstklassiges spiel, man muss es nur geniesen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terminsel (8. Juli 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht eine idee, ein Unterforum zu machen für all die Leute, die sich einfach nur ausheulen wollen oder was festellen wollen oder einfach nur irgendwas der öffentlichkeit mitteilen wollen.
> 
> Muss ja keiner lesen, nur damit die das dann mal ins Forum gepostet haben



Wir können auch ein Unterforum für Flamer machen. Muss ja keiner lesen, nur damit es mal gepostet wird.


----------



## Braamséry (8. Juli 2010)

WICHTIG FÜR DICH

Kündige deinen WoW Account, schmeiß das Spiel weg.

Dann würd ich dir aber auch empfehlen einfach mal immer wieder mit den Leuten, mit denen du spielst, dich im TS zu unterhalten oder im Forum aktiv zu bleiben.
Ich spiele seit August kein WoW mehr. Bin aber in Foren noch aktiv, weil ich zwar nichtmehr spielen will, weil es mich auch anödet, aber ich will trotzdem wissen was dort passiert.

Vielleicht geht es dir ähnlich. Nämlich, dass du nicht unbedingt spielen willst, sondern wissen willst wenn etwas passiert.

Dazu würde ich mir an deiner Stelle anderes suchen. 
Ich z.B. habe im ersten Monat nach WoW auch viel gameboy etc gespielt, weil man es durch emulatoren aufm pc spielen kann und nen fun effekt hat. 
Es dauert net lang das durchzubekommen, lenkt aber ab.

In der Zeit kann man sich dann auch noch anders beschäftigen.

Ich z.B. leg mich am Nachmittag wenn alles für die Schule fertig is und ich einfach kein bock hab rauszugehen, wg Hitze/Kälte oder weil ich einfach faulenzen will, auch mal bis abends hin. 

Was ich herausgefunden habe ist erstmal, dass der Fernseher nichts bringt. 
Das Fernsehen ist meist schlechter als WoW.

Allerdings kann ich dir auch mal empfehlen dich einfach draußen hinzusetzen. Sei es in den Garten, falls du net grad ne Wohnung hast, oder auf nen balkon. Irgendwohin wo es sich gut entspannen lässt.
Wenn du dann noch die möglichkeit hast n Buch zu lesen, vllt auch WoW Bücher, oder nen Film zu gucken, mach das.

Es ist nur wichtig, dass du kein WoW spielst und am Besten nicht am PC sitzt, sowie, dass du WoW nicht vergisst. Klar, letzteres ist nicht bei jedem wichtig, aber bei dir scheint es wie bei mir zu sein, dass es nicht mit dem spiel, aber nicht ohne das außenrum geht.


----------



## timinatorxx (8. Juli 2010)

Probier mal Everquest 2 aus ist sehr gut ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simon Rick (8. Juli 2010)

Berli123 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal.
> 
> Ich denke es wird für viele ein "Omg ein Heul Thema werden" aber egal, ich muss es loswerden.
> 
> ...



Dies ist ein extremer fall von "Sucht" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leg ne gamepause ein , wenn du es selbst nicht packst , geh zu deinem vertrauensfreund , du gibst ihm deine daten und er ändert das p.w damit du nichtmehr spielen kannst . Geh ins schwimmbad e.t.c vllt ma bisschen chillen . Ich bin auch WoW süchtig , aber in maaßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht alles so einfach . Immer prositiv denken und sich nicht vorm rl verstecken


----------



## Simon Rick (8. Juli 2010)

HansiHansenHans schrieb:


> Also ich hab im mai aufgehört weil meiner meinung nach blizzard bzw. eher activision das spiel kaputt macht.
> 
> habs bis jetzt nicht bereut.
> 
> ...



Rofl , wen interressiert cata? Wenn du dir CATACLYSM(!	) Nicht kaufst kriegst den merde mit den real ids e.t.c nicht , Old world und so


----------



## ødan (8. Juli 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das ist einfach Gewohnheit.
> Zieh es zwei Wochen durch und Du merkst Dass Du dich umgewöhnst.
> Du wirst ja sicher auch noch andere Interessen haben oder vor Wow gehabt haben.



wtf? warum ist da kein mimimimi?

...


Bin ich tot? Wer ist der bärtige Typ und warum trage ich ein Kleid und... ach egal.

Jedenfalls würde ich dir empfehlen mal iwi einfach mit Freunden oder so weg zu gehen oder leg dir ne DvD Sammlung zu, falls du aus irgendeinem Grund nicht raus kannst (Allergien, körperliche Einschränkungen, whatever). 

Du könntest natürlich auch anfangen zu lesen oder sogar selbst ein Buch schreiben! Vllt über WoW? ;-)


----------



## Pitysplash (8. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Arroganz zu tun. Es ist einfach unglaublich unangebracht, wenn Leute offenkundig in irgendeiner Weise beeinträchtigt sind und ein Handycap haben und dann am laufenden Band Kommentare der Art "geh doch saufen, such dir ne Freundin, chill mit Kumpelz, mach Sport" kommen.



Hi Ceiwyn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, auch körperlich beeinträchtigte Menschen können saufen, eine Freundin haben, ja sogar Freunde UND Sport machen. Natürlich kommt das mit dem Sport auf die Art der Behinderung an.

Allerdings muss ich dir zustimmen, das in welcher Art hier einige Leute solche Empfehlungen aussprechen, nicht sonderlich taktvoll sind.


----------



## Deanne (8. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Arroganz zu tun. Es ist einfach unglaublich unangebracht, wenn Leute offenkundig in irgendeiner Weise beeinträchtigt sind und ein Handycap haben und dann am laufenden Band Kommentare der Art "geh doch saufen, such dir ne Freundin, chill mit Kumpelz, mach Sport" kommen.



Das klingt fast, als wolltest du damit ausdrücken, dass es total abwegig ist, dass ein Mensch mit Behinderung Sport treiben oder eine Beziehung führen kann. 
Und das fände ich nicht nur arrogant, das wäre ja fast schon dreist. 

Ich betreue körperlich und geistig behinderte Kinder und Jugendliche bei der LEBENSHILFE und die meisten von diesen Menschen haben viele Freunde und treiben Sport, je nachdem, welche Möglichkeiten sie haben. Selbst, wenn man an den Rollstuhl gefesselt ist, hat man viele Möglichkeiten, sein Leben vielseitig und aktiv zu gestalten. Insofern finde ich es nicht unangebracht, dem TE auf derartige Beschäftigungen zu verweisen. Wenn jemand nur vor dem Rechner hockt und dabei vielleicht (wir wissen es nicht) wenig sozialen Umgang hat, dann ist es nicht verwerflich, ihm zu empfehlen, sich mehr auf die Welt um ihn herum zu konzentrieren. Besonders für Menschen mit Handycap, die manchmal an den Einschränkungen in ihrem Alltag zu knabbern haben, ist es wichtig, durch Freundschaften und sozialen Umgang stabilisiert zu werden. 

Und da ist es nur normal, den jeweiligen Menschen vom Rechner weg locken und zu mehr sozialem Umgang animieren zu wollen.


----------



## normansky (8. Juli 2010)

Wieder so eine Labertasche, die nichts zu sagen hat aber viel erzählen will... 


Edit: Meine den TE^^


----------



## Pitysplash (8. Juli 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Wieder so eine Labertasche, die nichts zu sagen hat aber viel erzählen will...
> 
> 
> Edit: Meine den TE^^



Super, dann erstellen wir jetzt mal alle überhaupt keine Threads mehr, da wir im Grunde nichts zu sagen haben... Wie hirnrissig. Was gibt dir das Recht, zu bestimmen, wer was zu sagen hat und wer nicht?


----------



## ePY (8. Juli 2010)

Also wenn du grad keine Lust oder kein bock auf wow oder einfach die Luft raus ist mach ich das meistens so. 1 mal am Tag dailys machen und dann ausloggen. Dann Assasins Creed1 oder 2 anmachen macht ne menge fun oder schau dir 1-2 filme an dann klappts schon. Irgendwie 1-2 tage pause machen und dann sucht dir irgendein Erfolg wie zb Der Entdecker das lenkt ab ^^. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## Bandit 1 (8. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Arroganz zu tun. Es ist einfach unglaublich unangebracht, wenn Leute offenkundig in irgendeiner Weise beeinträchtigt sind und ein Handycap haben und dann am laufenden Band Kommentare der Art "geh doch saufen, such dir ne Freundin, chill mit Kumpelz, mach Sport" kommen.



Handycap ? Hab ich wirklich etwas überlesen ?

Ja, der Poster hat ein offensichtliches Suchtproblem. Aber will er das hören ? Wohl nicht.

Und Sucht ist kein Handycap, es ist einfach nur eine Sucht. Lösbar ist für uns das Problem nicht. Da der Text allerdings
etwas nach "Provakant übertrieben" riecht, haben bestimmt einige so reagiert.

_Mit Provokant meine ich Textpassagen wie "10 Chars auf 80" oder "7-10 Stunden am Stück spielen"._

Des weiteren sind halt einge von uns durch diese - nun schon über Jahre gehende - "ich hör auf, WOW ist doof" getippsel
einfach nur generft und reagieren halt nun so.

Man hat einfach das Gefühl, der Poster will nur Stunk machen und keine wirkliche Hilfe. Wir hier im Forum sind eh die letzten
die helfen können. Das können nur Freunde/Familie. Leider klingt es so, das der Poster über beides nicht wirklich verfügt.

Also nochmal ganz freundlich und ernst gemeint:

*Lieber Threadersteller,

bitte gebe dich in eine Suchttherapie und sprich mit Freunden, deiner Familie über deine Probleme. Stecke nicht den Kopf in
den Sand. Du bist süchtig !
Alles in deinem Text sagt dies laut aus. Keine Ausflüchte. 

Viel Erfolg !*




Besser ?


----------



## normansky (8. Juli 2010)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Super, dann erstellen wir jetzt mal alle überhaupt keine Threads mehr, da wir im Grunde nichts zu sagen haben... Wie hirnrissig. Was gibt dir das Recht, zu bestimmen, wer was zu sagen hat und wer nicht?


Das es diese "Schriften" mittlerweile zu hunderten gibt, scheint an dir vorbei gegangen zu sein!?


----------



## Knorz (8. Juli 2010)

An den Thread-Eröffner: Versuchs mit Arbeiten. Soll jetzt keine Beleidigung sein oder sonstiges, aber wenn du 9 Stunden am Tag aus dem Haus bist hast du abends schon mehr Lust die am Rechner 1-2 Stunden zu "entspannen". Vielleicht mit WoW.


----------



## Chikara (8. Juli 2010)

Knorz schrieb:


> ... aber wenn du 9 Stunden am Tag aus dem Haus bist hast du abends schon mehr Lust die am Rechner 1-2 Stunden zu "entspannen". Vielleicht mit WoW.



sign


----------



## Pitysplash (8. Juli 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Das es diese "Schriften" mittlerweile zu hunderten gibt, scheint an dir vorbei gegangen zu sein!?



Es gibt auch hunderte von Büchern, das Argument zieht nicht. Jedes Buch, oder in diesem Fall Problem, ist von Individualität gespickt. Wenn dich das Thema nicht interessiert, lies es einfach nicht. Denn auch die Möglichkeit, sich seinen Teil zu denken, ist da, scheint aber an dir vorbei gegangen zu sein!?


----------



## normansky (8. Juli 2010)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Es gibt auch hunderte von Büchern, das Argument zieht nicht. Jedes Buch, oder in diesem Fall Problem, ist von Individualität gespickt. Wenn dich das Thema nicht interessiert, lies es einfach nicht. Denn auch die Möglichkeit, sich seinen Teil zu denken, ist da, scheint aber an dir vorbei gegangen zu sein!?


Also ist deiner Meinung nach eine Suchfunktion in einem Forum sinnlos... die Arbeit der Mods ebenso... du bist ja der Held in meinem Erdbeerfeld!


----------



## No_ones (8. Juli 2010)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> Probier mal Everquest 2 aus ist sehr gut !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was kommt ihr eigentlich immer mit werbung?


----------



## Duudoo (8. Juli 2010)

Kauf dir ein Leben Junge, oder erschiss dich...WoW ist doch nur ein beschissenes Spiel. Der Sommer kommt und du verzichtest auf Bikinis...-.- Naja...schau mal auf Ebay nach nem neuen Leben...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clash99 (8. Juli 2010)

Ich kenne das,hab letztes Jahr im Oktober aufgehört!
Hatte seit Beta gespielt ,3 mal Server gewechselt und neu angefangen.
Nun spiel ich fast ein Jahr nicht mehr und werde zum neuen Addon mal wieder beginnen.
Freu mich schon etwas drauf.....
Hab in der zeit viel gelesen und Garten ,Familie,Arbeit etc.

Aber nun bin Ich wieder startklar aufs Addon^^


Wenn du Fanstasy Romantips möchtest melde dich einfach,hab da Klasse sachen gelesen!


LG Clash


----------



## Pitysplash (8. Juli 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Also ist deiner Meinung nach eine Suchfunktion in einem Forum sinnlos... die Arbeit der Mods ebenso... du bist ja der Held in meinem Erdbeerfeld!


Du scheinst entweder, nicht verstehen zu wollen, oder aber du liest nicht richtig. Individuale Probleme, dürfen doch wohl einen eigenen Thread rechtfertigen? Beim TE ist es ja nicht nur einfach so, das ihm das Spiel zu langweilig geworden ist (davon gibt es in der Tat viele Threads), sondern er ja auch besondere Umstände hat, mit denen er begründet, warum er gerne weiterspielen würde oder etwas anderes finden möchte. 

Und hör doch auf mir irgendwelche Sachen zu unterstellen, ja? Danke :-)


----------



## Fyralon (8. Juli 2010)

Zum TE:du fixierst dich wirklich nur auf das Spiel?Ein wirklich gut gemeinter Tipp,das hört sich schwer nach Sucht an.Ich würde echt mal nen Monat 2 oder länger die Finger von dem Spiel lassen.Wirklich nicht bös gemeint.Wenn schon PC spiel nen Strategiespiel,Drakensang,Dragon Age.....es gibt so viele gute Spiele oder wie hier bereits erwähnt-geh an die Luft.Auch mit körperlicher Einschränkung wirst du doch imstande sein (hoffe ich) nen bissel was ausserhalb der eigenen vier Wände zu erleben.




Progamer13332 schrieb:


> nach 10x lvl 80 hätte ich auch keine lust mehr, du solltest mehr abwechslung suchen, wenn du wieder lust auf wow haben willst, spiel zb mal nen monat aion oder anderen schrott, danach sehnst du dich nach WoW^^




Oder anderen schrott???Stimmt,es gibt wirklich mehr als genug Schrott aber WoW ist so ziemlich das inhaltsloseste und billigste Spiel von allen!Und ich meine nicht mit Inhalt dailies,GS,dps,Dungeonfinder(???toll in nem angeblichen RPG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ),0815 Berufe,total verhunzte soap opera Story ,immer wieder neuen Itemcrap mit leicht veränderten Werten.......das wirklich einzig auffallende an WoW ist das wirklich schamlos 1:1 bei anderen MMO's abgekupfert wird.....aber natürlich labbere ich blödsinn.Über kurz oder lang steigt jeder selbst dahinter wie einfallslos das Ganze aufgezogen ist.Seit über 5 jahre lassen sich die Leute mit neuen T-Sets bei derStange halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....soviel zum Thema Schrott.



mfg


----------



## hexxhexx (8. Juli 2010)

du tust mir leid; ehrlich.

nicht, weil dir im Spiel nichts einfällt, sondern weil Dir im RL nichts einfällt.

Freunde, Bücher, Sport, etc.

Gib die Gilde ab (sind nur Pixel), kündige den Account und fertig.
In Deinem Fall würde ich evtl sogar die Chars nackich machen, Kram verkaufen, Gold in die Gildenbank und tschüss.


----------



## Føøse (8. Juli 2010)

Geht mir ähnlich, momentan hab ich auch nicht wirklich lust auf wow. Deswegen hab ich mir ne xBox 360 zugelegt ^^

Ausserdem is es Sommer... Momentan sitze ich nachmittags nach der Arbeit einfach mal im Freibad, nicht um zu schwimmen sondern um private kontakte zu pflegen. Die kommen nämlich bei so Spielen wie WoW schnell mal zu kurz.

Und bei dem Wetter ist jedes Wochenende irgendwo ne Feier, da hab ich mehr von als 4-5 Stunden zu raiden...


----------



## Cruzes (8. Juli 2010)

Das ist wie mit z.b. Rauchen.
Man hört immer und immerwieder auf und findet Trotzdem immerwieder nen Grund Rauchen zu müssen. Sei es Frust, Beklommenheit, Ärger ... etc.
Du wirst solange kein Spaß an anderes haben bis du die kleine "fiese" innere Stimme überwindest die immer wieder versucht dich nach WoW zurück zu holen.
(Jeder der schon mehrmals versucht hat mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören kennt das, das es ab und an nen kleinen innerlichen kampf gibt dem man allzuoft verliert ^^ )

@Deanne: Nur weil einer viel und gerne zockt, heißt es net das er ein Problem hat. Der Mensch hat schon immer gern sachen gemacht die innerliche Befriedigung oder ihm ein "Belohn" Gefühl vermitteln.
Und warum gibst du deinen (schlechten)Senf dazu, wenn du noch nichtmal ( mit deinen Worten ) begreifst warum jemand so fühlt?

Wenn es net direkt mit dem abgewöhnen/umgewöhnen klappt dann mach ne Schrittweise abgewöhnung davon.


----------



## normansky (8. Juli 2010)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Du scheinst entweder, nicht verstehen zu wollen, oder aber du liest nicht richtig. Individuale Probleme, dürfen doch wohl einen eigenen Thread rechtfertigen? Beim TE ist es ja nicht nur einfach so, das ihm das Spiel zu langweilig geworden ist (davon gibt es in der Tat viele Threads), sondern er ja auch besondere Umstände hat, mit denen er begründet, warum er gerne weiterspielen würde oder etwas anderes finden möchte.
> 
> Und hör doch auf mir irgendwelche Sachen zu unterstellen, ja? Danke :-)



Wie willst du denn hier auf individuelle Dinge eingehen?
Hier ist ein Forum, dass tausende Meinungen miteinander vereinen soll!
Und letztendlich ist dies genau so ein Tread wie jeder andere auch... "WoW ist scheisse", "...macht mir keinen Spass mehr" oder auch "ich will das und das"!


----------



## Bodvarr (8. Juli 2010)

Mein Tipp: Such dir ne Arbeit! Wenn du eine hast, lass pc einfach aus und lies n Buch, unternehm was mit Freunden oder mach Sport.


----------



## Pitysplash (8. Juli 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn hier auf individuelle Dinge eingehen?
> Hier ist ein Forum, dass tausende Meinungen miteinander vereinen soll!
> Und letztendlich ist dies genau so ein Tread wie jeder andere auch... "WoW ist scheisse", "...macht mir keinen Spass mehr" oder auch "ich will das und das"!


Warum sollte man das nicht können? Warum soll das Forum tausende Meinungen vereinen? Dafür ist ein Forum nicht da, sondern um seine eigene Meinung zu äußern, nicht um Meinungen zu vereinen.
Der TE möchte Vorschläge haben. Die, seiner Meinung nach, beste Antwort wird er umsetzen. Und wenn man in diesem Forum nur noch Threads erstellen dürfte, wo der thematische Inhalt ein vollkommen neuer wäre, dürfte es hier sehr leer sein.


----------



## No_ones (8. Juli 2010)

Duudoo schrieb:


> Kauf dir ein Leben Junge, oder erschiss dich...WoW ist doch nur ein beschissenes Spiel. Der Sommer kommt und du verzichtest auf Bikinis...-.- Naja...schau mal auf Ebay nach nem neuen Leben...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und was soll das jetzt ? zweiten acc extra dafür erstellt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## normansky (8. Juli 2010)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Warum sollte man das nicht können? Warum soll das Forum tausende Meinungen vereinen? Dafür ist ein Forum nicht da, sondern um seine eigene Meinung zu äußern, nicht um Meinungen zu vereinen.
> Der TE möchte Vorschläge haben. Die, seiner Meinung nach, beste Antwort wird er umsetzen. Und wenn man in diesem Forum nur noch Threads erstellen dürfte, wo der thematische Inhalt ein vollkommen neuer wäre, dürfte es hier sehr leer sein.


Was für "Vorschläge" erwartest du denn hier?
Hier werden tausende Meinungen palabert und mehr nicht!

Eine ernsthafte Diskussion kann man hier nicht erwarten, bissher gab es hier immer nur persönliche Meinungen oder es ging in einem Mimimi Tread mit zahlreichen Beleidigungen und Flames unter... das solltest du doch eigendlich wissen!


----------



## Racket (8. Juli 2010)

Sollten Deine Angaben stimmen, hast Du nun eine Gesamtspielzeit von rund 20'000 Stunden auf dem Buckel.

Ich will hier nicht behaupten, dass diese Spielzeit Zeitverschwendung gewesen wäre...denn wenn Du in dieser Zeit Spass empfunden hast und es Dir gefallen hat zu Spielen, war es jede Minute wert. Wenn der Spass sich dann mal einstellt, muss man ganz einfach das Abonnement nicht verlängern. Und sollte man ein paar Wochen später wiedermal Lust zum Spielen haben, einfach Account reaktiveren und wieder einloggen.

Spielt man weiter ohne Spielspass, nämlich nur noch um in irgendwelche Equips usw. zu "investieren" sollte man sich im Klaren sein, dass es sich hier nur um virtuelle Güter handelt, deren Eigentümerrechte allein bei Blizzard liegen. Das heisst, sollte in ein paar Jahren Blizzard finden, die WoW-Server seien nicht mehr so toll ausgelastet, können sie sie einfach herunterfahren. Alles "Erarbeitete und Investierte" ist dann auf einen Schlag weg.

Also, WENN Du in irgendwelche Skills investieren willst die nachhaltig sind, dann skille doch einfach mal Dein persönliches Wissen. Such Dir ein Thema, das Dich interessiert, lies Bücher drüber, schreib ne Arbeit...mit dem selben Zeitaufwand, den Du für WoW in den letzten 5.5 Jahren aufgewendet hast, hätte man das Locker durchgebracht.

Solltest Du tatsächlich ein Handycap haben, lass Dich nicht dadurch "behindern". Ich arbeite mit solchen Leuten zusammen und staune tagtäglich was sie alles zustande bringen. Wenn ein Mensch eine Aufgabe wahrnimmt und sich darin entfalten kann, spielt irgend ein Handycap überhaupt keine Rolle. Also verkriecht Dich nicht einfach zu Hause hinter dem PC...denn es könnte mal der Tag kommen, wo er nicht mehr funktionieren wird, und was dann?

Ich hoffe, Du findest hier den einen oder anderen Rat. Und auf dämtliche Antworten wie "fahr gegen einen Baum" oder "erschiess Dich" musst Du gar nichts geben. Solche Deppen gibts leider überall. Sie gucken so ein Forum als "Spielplatz" an und nehmen sowieso nichts ernst und fragen sich warum jemand sich die Zeit nimmt, hier was anständiges zu posten. Aber ich finde, wenn jemand einen guten Rat zuviel in einem Forum verfasst schadet das niemandem. Aber ein schlechter Rat zuviel, gewendet an einen Menschen der vielleicht depressiv sein könnte, kann unter Umständen Menschenleben kosten. Und das will schlussendlich niemand.

Viel Glück und machs gut.


----------



## Pitysplash (8. Juli 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Was für "Vorschläge" erwartest du denn hier?
> Hier werden tausende Meinungen palabert und mehr nicht!


Tausende Meinungen und auch tausende Vorschläge, was von "spiel doch mal XY" bis "geh zum Psychologen" reicht. Siehst du das nicht als Vorschlag an?


normansky schrieb:


> Eine ernsthafte Diskussion kann man hier nicht erwarten, bissher gab es hier immer nur persönliche Meinungen oder es ging in einem Mimimi Tread mit zahlreichen Beleidigungen und Flames unter... das solltest du doch eigendlich wissen!


Ein Vorschlag ist immer eine persönliche Meinung! Und natürlich ist hier eine ernsthafte Diskussion möglich, an der du dich, deinem ersten Post zu urteilen, nicht beteiligen willst, sondern lieber flamst!

Hier gab es bisher durchaus einige konstruktive Vorschläge, sowie flames.




Pitysplash schrieb:


> Wenn dich das Thema nicht interessiert, lies es einfach nicht.



Hierrauf verweise ich nochmal.


----------



## Klos1 (8. Juli 2010)

Wenn man jeden Tag 7 Stunden Wow zockt, dann braucht man eh grundsätzlich mal Hilfe. Und wenn man dann auch noch garnichts mit seiner Zeit anzufangen weiss und keine Alternativen zum bereits verständlicher Weise langweilig gewordenen Wow sieht, dann braucht man noch dringender professionelle Hilfe. Das Buffed-Forum erscheint mir dafür allerdings wenig qualifiziert.

Wie wäre es, wenn du etwas zusätzliche Zeit in deinen beruflichen Werdegang investierst? Oder gibt es da nichts zu verbessern? Es gibt auch jede Menge Sportarten, die man betreiben kann. Frauen, Party, im Sommer baden gehen und am See chillen. Lerne ne Programmiersprache, entwickle Spiele, mach irgendetwas. Es gibt doch tausend Möglichkeiten, mit denen man sich die Zeit vertreiben kann. Wenn da garnichts für dich dabei ist, dann brauchst du ernsthaft Hilfe.
Die würde ich mir aber dann nicht hier holen, weil das sinnlos ist.


----------



## normansky (8. Juli 2010)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Ein Vorschlag ist immer eine persönliche Meinung!



Eine persönliche Meinung ist niemals mit einem Vorschlag gleichzusetzen!

Bei dem einem wird eine persönliche Meinung sugeriert... bei dem anderem geht es um Lösungswege!


----------



## rhcurly (8. Juli 2010)

Cali75 schrieb:


> Möp - hör auf zu spielen, geh raus (es ist Sommer) und mach sonst was. Oder zock zum runterkommen mal offline Spiele, da dort die Community fehlt, spielst du irgendwann immer weniger.
> 
> Oder leg dir nen Hund zu - meiner holt mich immer wieder vom PC weg, will knuddeln, Ballspielen oder raus - reduziert von ganz allein die Sucht nach dem Game.




*zustimmmööööp* *Genau das ist es. Man sollte alles vernünftig dosieren. Wenn irgendetwas übergewicht und das über längere Zeit hat, dann bekommt man Frust. Das ist auch so, wenn man garkeine Zeit mehr zum zocken hat und nur noch arbeitet. wie gesagt, alles sollte sich in der Waage halten.

Meiner Hündin verdanke ich ebenfalls ausgiebige Spaziergänge/ Mountainbiketouren, Joggingstrecken, Badesessions im See. Also Leute, es gibt auch noch ein Leben neben einem MMO. 

Meiner meinung nach sollte jeder, der ohne zu spielen frust bekommt und aufeinmal nichts mehr mit seiner zeit anuzufangen weiß, ernsthaft hilfe suchen. Mittlerweile gibt es die ja auch schon.

ich reibe mir immer wieder die Augen, wie tief doch einige in diesem Sumpf drinnstecken, Frau/ Freundin und Job vernachlässigen. Werdet wach !!!


----------



## Pitysplash (8. Juli 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Eine persönliche Meinung ist niemals mit einem Vorschlag gleichzusetzen!
> 
> Bei dem einem wird eine persönliche Meinung sugeriert... bei dem anderem geht es um Lösungswege!



Wenn ich einen Vorschlag unterbreite, ist das der Weg, den ich *persönlich* (eigene Meinung) gehen würde. Sprich meine eigene Meinung. Gäbe es nur einen wirklichen Lösungsweg, auf eine Problematik, wäre das auch kein Vorschlag mehr, sondern ein Lösungsweg. Dies ist hier aber nicht der Fall.


----------



## normansky (8. Juli 2010)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Vorschlag unterbreite, ist das der Weg, den ich *persönlich* (eigene Meinung) gehen würde. Sprich meine eigene Meinung. Gäbe es nur einen wirklichen Lösungsweg, auf eine Problematik, wäre das auch kein Vorschlag mehr, sondern ein Lösungsweg. Dies ist hier aber nicht der Fall.


Und du meinst, dass zahlreiche 12 Jährige hier etwas zu einem Lösungsweg beibringen können, b.z.w. das man hier eine vernünftige Diskussion auf der Basis führen könnte?


----------



## Thefreakyone (8. Juli 2010)

10 80ger? is ja beinahe normal inzwischen *g* geht so schnell...
weiss wie eig alle vorposter nur wenig was dir helfen könnt, aber versuch doch einfach mal in die hitze zu gehn, dich in den angenehmen schatten zu setzen und ein BUCH zu lesen, sind diese komischen quaderförmigen objekte... mat papier drinn, hilft mir immer und wenn man das ne weile gemacht hat geht man mal wieder ne runde wow zocken.
Nach deiner beschreibung wunderts mich net das dir langweilig is, wenn ich jeden tag 7-10 stunden vorm pc sitzen würd wär mir das auch zu scheisse xD


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juli 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das klingt fast, als wolltest du damit ausdrücken, dass es total abwegig ist, dass ein Mensch mit Behinderung Sport treiben oder eine Beziehung führen kann.
> Und das fände ich nicht nur arrogant, das wäre ja fast schon dreist.
> 
> Ich betreue körperlich und geistig behinderte Kinder und Jugendliche bei der LEBENSHILFE und die meisten von diesen Menschen haben viele Freunde und treiben Sport, je nachdem, welche Möglichkeiten sie haben. Selbst, wenn man an den Rollstuhl gefesselt ist, hat man viele Möglichkeiten, sein Leben vielseitig und aktiv zu gestalten. Insofern finde ich es nicht unangebracht, dem TE auf derartige Beschäftigungen zu verweisen. Wenn jemand nur vor dem Rechner hockt und dabei vielleicht (wir wissen es nicht) wenig sozialen Umgang hat, dann ist es nicht verwerflich, ihm zu empfehlen, sich mehr auf die Welt um ihn herum zu konzentrieren. Besonders für Menschen mit Handycap, die manchmal an den Einschränkungen in ihrem Alltag zu knabbern haben, ist es wichtig, durch Freundschaften und sozialen Umgang stabilisiert zu werden.
> ...


Moment, es ging mir nicht darum, ihm Sport zu verbieten. Sicher nicht. Aber einem Rollstuhlfahrer (als Beispiel mal) zu empfehlen, er soll doch einfach nur regelmäßig joggen gehen, dann wird er sein Suchtproblem los (ja, das ist das Handycap, was die meisten Poster hier sehen *facepalm*), ist schon ein wenig kalt. 


Wir kennen seine Behinderung nicht. Wir wissen nur, dass er wohl Hilfe beim Einsteigen braucht... er kann also Rollstuhfahrer sein, anderweitig gehbehindert oder fettleibig - gilt ja auch als Behinderung. 


Du arbeitest mit körperlich und geistig behinderten Kindern? Anspruchsvolle Aufgabe.. ich bin selbst zu 100% behindert, aber gleichzeitig gesegnet, dass ich trotzdem leben und Sport treiben kann wie jeder andere auch. Deswegen sind solche Kommentare ein rotes Tuch für mich. Bei fast allen hier liest man "lulz, Suchti" heraus, obwohl jeder, der den Text gelesen hat, das eigentliche Problem erkennen sollte. 




Edit:



> Handycap ? Hab ich wirklich etwas überlesen ?
> 
> Ja, der Poster hat ein offensichtliches Suchtproblem. Aber will er das hören ? Wohl nicht.
> 
> ...




Genau solche Kommentare sind es, die mich am Verstand der Poster hier zweifeln lassen.


----------



## Pitysplash (8. Juli 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Und du meinst, dass zahlreiche 12 Jährige hier etwas zu einem Lösungsweg beibringen können, b.z.w. das man hier eine vernünftige Diskussion auf der Basis führen könnte?



Ich meine, das es hier nicht nur 12 jährige gibt, sondern auch durchaus reife Personen, die vielleicht eine ähnliche Situation hatten oder kennen, mit denen man eine vernünftige Diskussion führen kann.


----------



## Pitysplash (8. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> er soll doch einfach nur regelmäßig joggen gehen


So eine Empfehlung, hab ich hier nicht gelesen. Die Empfehlung in hinsicht auf Sport waren, soweit ich das gelesen habe, alle mit Rücksicht auf die Behinderung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juli 2010)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> So eine Empfehlung, hab ich hier nicht gelesen. Die Empfehlung in hinsicht auf Sport waren, soweit ich das gelesen habe, alle mit Rücksicht auf die Behinderung.



Welche Behinderung? Außer einer Handvoll Leuten ging da ja keiner drauf ein. 


Joggen war nur ein Beispiel. Wenn er nicht ins Auto einsteigen kann, wird er wohl auch irgendeine Behinderung haben, welche die Beweglichkeit einschränkt. Ist dann sicher nicht einfach, eine geeignete Sportart zu finden.


----------



## Deadwool (8. Juli 2010)

Bald kannst du ja zusätzliche Charakterslots kaufen. Dann hat dein Leben wieder einen Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rhcurly (8. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Welche Behinderung? Außer einer Handvoll Leuten ging da ja keiner drauf ein.
> 
> 
> Joggen war nur ein Beispiel. Wenn er nicht ins Auto einsteigen kann, wird er wohl auch irgendeine Behinderung haben, welche die Beweglichkeit einschränkt. Ist dann sicher nicht einfach, eine geeignete Sportart zu finden.




Doch ist es, wenn man will!!! Jeder, der etwas anderes behauptet, hat jeglichen Sinn für die Realität verloren. Außerdem hat er nicht gesagt, welche Art von Behinderung er hat. Also ist jegliche Spekulation und Disskusion bzw. schlauen Ratschläge bzgl. der Sportart, fehl am Platz. Der Verfasser sollte doch, wenn er sich wirklich Hilfe in einem öffentlichen Forum verspricht, niederschreiben, wie und auf welche Art und Weise er eingeschränkt ist. Ansonsten brauchen wir hier garnicht weiter zu disskutieren. Es macht einfach keinen Sinn. 

Fakt: Du (der Verfasser dieses Threads) bist hochgradig süchtig
Fakt: Du hast kein Sozialleben im Leben (je, es gibt nur eins und ich verzichte bewusst auf den namen "Real Life")
Fakt: Such dir Hife und höre auf rumzuheulen !!! Denke mal klar und benutze dein Köpfchen. Irgendwo weißt du doch genau, wass mit dir los ist.


----------



## Pitysplash (8. Juli 2010)

rhcurly schrieb:


> Der Verfasser sollte doch, wenn er sich wirklich Hilfe in einem öffentlichen Forum verspricht, niederschreiben, wie und auf welche Art und Weise er eingeschränkt ist.


Der TE hat ja jetzt nicht explizit nach einer Sportart gefragt, die er betreiben kann, sondern nach einer anderen Beschäftigung als WoW. An dieser Stelle Sport ins Spiel zu bringen, auch mit Rücksicht auf eine Behinderung, die wir nicht kennen,ist nicht verkehrt und mit Sicherheit nicht böse gemeint. 

Edit:@ Ceiwyn: Mit Sicherheit, ist man in der Wahl der Sportart mit einer Behinderung eingeschränkt, aber solange man nicht dauer-Bettliegrig ist, oder extrem seine Gesundheit mit Bewegung gefährdet, bin ich der Meinung, gibt es durchaus viele Sportarten, die man ausüben kann.


----------



## Reallity (8. Juli 2010)

Hab auch aufgehört, aus dem grund das ich an WoW nichts mehr interessantes finde.

Content clear nach nem Monat, weil viel zu schwach, sogar für Gelegenheitsspieler, keine Reize mehr im PvE, Gear bekommt hinten rein gedrückt, Bosse erforden im Grunde nichts mehr, ausser ein paar einzelne HM Bosse, aber wer braucht die schon, wenn sie auf normal liegen, PvP ist sowieso abgesoffen seit Wotlk.

Erfolge sammeln ist meiner Meinung das unnötigste was WoW je gebraucht hat.

Warum noch einloggen?
Um sich wieder auszuloggen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Reallife hat mich zurück, und das ist das Beste WoW das es gibt.
Zur Abwechslung hab ich mir aber ne PS3 geholt, zocke ab und an wenn mir langweilig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (8. Juli 2010)

@TE

http://www.herolymp.de/

Beste Adresse für dein Problem.


----------



## DevilcubeDeluxe (8. Juli 2010)

Geh mal nach n FKK strand wird zeit das du mal was siehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und normal wirst ne spass mal seite , wenn du nich von WoW los kommst und dann noch andere MMO´S zockst bringt es dich auch nicht weiter mit deiner sucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



musste selber zu sehn wie mein kumpel das "REAL LIFE" verlor und vergammelte das sagte ich ihm....

da sagte ich nur wette um 50€ das du nich mals 48 std durch hälst er so doch klar , so mein kommentar wenn du verlierst gehört dein PC mir ^^

siehe da sein pc war mein , und ich hab die kiste erstmal geschrottet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hrhr*

seit dem ist er wieder halbwegs normal und geht wieder raus und beobachtet im schwimmbad paar nette mädels beim nass werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also bin selber 2facher vater und kann halt nur abends zocken wenn meine 2 kleine kids im bett liegen 19-20 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann selber bin ich nur ich knapp 2 std online mehr nich ^^

aber wenn es dir so schwer fällt geh ma n anderes hobby machen als wow zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 radeln , bowlen,darten ,geh feiern , baue modele wie zb autos und co, leg dir ne eisenbahn an ach ka was auch immer ^^

wie oben schon gesagt , immer neue mmoo´s zocken kommste auch nicht los vom zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kauf die mal keine spiele und GÖNNE dir mal WAS !


----------



## Rikkui (8. Juli 2010)

Bastel dir doch eínfach einen Hubschraubär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne ernsthaft?
Warum hast du 10 std am tag zeit? ^^ 
Gehst du noch zur schule? wenn ja dann würd ich dir raten einfach wenn du nachhause komst erstma bissl drausen in der sonne liegen und entspannen 
danach würd ich bissl was lernen.
Oder genies deinen Tag einfach, bastel was, geh ins freibad, fahr mit dem fahrrad rum. Solltest du einen hund haben geh mit ihm spazieren oder laufen.
Freunde treffen is au cool^^
Ich spiel selbst wow aber ich hab arbeit also hab ich glaub max 2-3 std zeit 
Was ich eigentlich schade finde da ich gern ma wieder ins fintess studio gehn möcht aber dafür keine zeit finde^^
Wenn ich um halb 7 heim komm hab ich kb mehr auf Sport 

Lass dir was lustiges einfach
Zur not google halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phipush1 (8. Juli 2010)

Auch wenn ich nie so viel Zeit in dem Spiel verbracht habe wie du, kenne ich das Gefühl.
Mir hat es geholfen einen neuen Aspekt des Spiels zu betreiben.Anstatt also
zu raiden, habe ich mich im Rp versucht und habe mich gleich wohl gefühlt.
Natürlich kann es sein das Rp nichts für dich ist, dann versuch doch einfach mal PvP.
Die Geschichte von WoW ist auch toll und fesselnd, wenn man sich mal mit ihr beschäftigt.
Du siehst, es gibt noch genug Möglichkeiten in WoW.
Guck einfach was dir liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nethertank (8. Juli 2010)

Also 10 std am tag??? ok das ist heftig sory aber das ist doch nicht mehr normal
hast du eigentlich RL freunde? wenn nicht dann würde ich mir welche suchen oder bzw mal was mit denen unternehmen antstatt 10 std. vor der kiste zu sitzen
das hilft auf jedenfall.....
das dir WOW zu Langweilig ist kann ich voll und ganz verstehen wenn ich genausoviel zoggen würde würde es mir auch voll langweilig werden 
aber wie gesagt nen bisl abwechlung tut gut mit friends was machen also rl^^

ich habe vor Kurzen LOL angefangen nebenbei zu zoggen isn cooles game für zwischendurch xD 
zogge ne runde lol und dann wow oder andersrum wayne also mir ist nicht langweilig xD 

ok das wars so weit Hauta^^


PS: das war jetz keineswegs beleidigend gemeint war nur schokiert^^


----------



## Dramidoc (8. Juli 2010)

Es liegt mir fern jemanden ein Problem anzuheften, dass vielleicht so gar nicht existiert, weil man die näheren Umstände nicht kennt. Ein Ausgleich zu WOW ist aber immer ratsam.

Momentan fühlen sich aber viele WOW-Spieler unterfordert. Die von Blizzard angebotenen Patches sind nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Von daher sollte man die Phase der Überbrückung (bis Cat) zu anderen anregenden Zwecken nutzen.


----------



## Change745 (8. Juli 2010)

Hmmm....ich kenne das hab auch schon allles andere ausprobiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man vergleicht alles mit wow aber nichts kommt an das spiel ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das man viel zeit hat kenne ich auch durch meine lehre und das das spiel schnell langweilig wird kenne ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab es auch damals mit rl versucht aber da die meisten meiner leute zur zeit in ner ausbildung sind oder weiter weg wohnen wegen ihrer schule, habe ich das mit dem dauerhaften rl gelassen , und kam wiedder zu wow -.-* ich würde auch gerne aufhören , aber klappen tut es nie vllt mal für 1-2 monate aber dann hab ich es wieder auf rechner und spiele wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hmmm....du hast 10 80er und alles sind eq dann würde ich dir vllt den rat geben mach pvp mit einer klasse ! und mach ein nettes video für wasrcraftM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 solche videos beanspruchen zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und es macht dir vllt spaß solche videos zumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kann ich dir auch schwer weiter helfen ^^ was man sonst machen kann , oder du test mal das neue AoC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab es noch nie gespielt vllt bringt es dir ja spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich wünsch dir viel glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du wirst schon was finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Volusenus (8. Juli 2010)

Es ist doch normal, dass eine Sache, mit der man sich mehr als vier Stunden täglich beschäftigt, mit der Weile auf die Nerven geht. 
Vielen wird es mit der Schule oder dem Beruf so gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das liegt aber nicht an der Sache selbst. WoW ist ein tolles Spiel, doch - wie bei allen Spielen - wenn man es "durchgespielt" hat, ist eben die Luft 'raus.

Es wird dem TE nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als WoW für ein paar Monate beiseite zu lassen und sich eine andere Beschäftigung zu suchen. Dabei können wir ihm aber mit Sicherheit nicht helfen; wir kennen ihn und siene Interessen ja nicht.


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Juli 2010)

Nachdem der TE wohl sehr viel Zeit hat, bedarf es auch eines zeitintensivem Hobbies – Weltumsegelung oder so…Ich kann mir das jedenfalls gar nicht vorstellen, überhaupt öfters 10 H am Tag WoW zu spielen. Aber der TE wäre auch prädisteniert, bei Blizzard anzufangen…? Da gibsts auch noch Euro’s für…


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Juli 2010)

sorry - doppelter post...buffed laggt hier


----------



## Deanne (8. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Moment, es ging mir nicht darum, ihm Sport zu verbieten. Sicher nicht. Aber einem Rollstuhlfahrer (als Beispiel mal) zu empfehlen, er soll doch einfach nur regelmäßig joggen gehen, dann wird er sein Suchtproblem los (ja, das ist das Handycap, was die meisten Poster hier sehen *facepalm*), ist schon ein wenig kalt.



Okay, dass man einem "Rolli" (ja, so nennen sich die Kids bei uns selbst) nicht rät, öfter mal joggen zu gehen, ist logisch. Aber es gibt auch Sportarten, die man im Rollstuhl wunderbar ausüben kann. Rollstuhl-Basketball, Hockey, sowas wird in allen größeren Städten angeboten. Und ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Spaß an Bewegung sehr erfolgreich ist, wenn man jemandem vom Rechner wegbekommen will. Ich habe schon häufiger mit behinderten Kindern und Jugendlichen gearbeitet, die von ihren Eltern vor der Glotze oder der Playstation abgesetzt wurden. Meist aus Überforderung und Hilflosigkeit. Viele Menschen mit Handycap wissen gar nicht, wie vielfältig ihre Möglichkeiten sind. Man muss sich nicht zuhause vergraben, nur weil man körperlich eingeschränkt ist. 

Das Problem ist, dass wir nicht wissen, in welcher Form der TE eingeschränkt ist. Was nicht heißt, dass er sich dazu äußern muss. So kann man nur spekulieren und allgemeine Ratschläge geben, von denen die meisten hier mal wieder von der Marke "sinnlos" sind.


----------



## AcerusBlackhand (8. Juli 2010)

klingt ja alles sehr interessant und ich kann eigtl fast alle verstehen. ich habe vor 2 monaten aufgehört und bin glücklich darüber. der bevorstehende patch (indem einfach alles alte und schöne zerstört werden wird!!!) tut sein übriges dazu!!! falls ich jmd eine alternative zum zocken anbieten kann wäre League of Legends, ein komplett kostenloses Game ähnlich wie DotA von Warcraft3

League of Legends (EU)

Gruß


----------



## Selidia (8. Juli 2010)

Rafft ihr was? Ihr disskutiert in einem WoW-Forum, dass ihr mit WoW aufgehört habt und "glücklick" darüber seid...^^

Das nenne ich Sucht..


----------



## Lpax (8. Juli 2010)

Wenn man sich selbst nicht mehr helfen kann sollte man zum arzt...


----------



## Cekol (8. Juli 2010)

Warum muss jeder dem [ich bitte diesen Ausdruck zu entschuldigen] ein Furz quer hängt einen Fred öffnen und heulen wie scheiße WoW ist? Gott... der 30ste in einer Woche...


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (8. Juli 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Rafft ihr was? Ihr disskutiert in einem WoW-Forum, dass ihr mit WoW aufgehört habt und "glücklick" darüber seid...^^
> 
> Das nenne ich Sucht..


Wieso ich renn auch jeden Tag zum Metzger und schreie: Ich bin Vegetarier und glücklich!!!!
Mal im Ernst: Wenn man WoW aufhören will sollte man sich doch nicht weiter in WoW Foren rumtreiben.
(wenn jmd ne Pause macht ok, aber wenn man wirklich ganz aufhören will ist das Schwachsinn.)


----------



## mmm79 (8. Juli 2010)

Berli123 schrieb:


> Aber das hauptproblem was ist bei anderen spielen habe ist: Ich vergleiche alles mit wow



Dieses Problem haben alle die länger WOW spielen, geht mir nicht anders.
Das einzige mmorpg das mir bis jetzt zumindest konkurenzfähig vorkam und ich etwas länger gespielt habe war HDRO.
Bei AION, WAR, AOC und STO hab ichs net lang ausgehalten.

Du könntest etwas völlig anderes versuchen, wie z.b.: EVE online, habs gestern mal ausprobiert, ist ein Weltraum mmo und du kannst es nicht mit wow vergleichen.
Im November kommt Black Prophecy, das wird um einiges Actionreicher sein als EVE.

Man kann ja viele Sachen mal antesten, vielleicht gefällt dir ja was.


----------



## Zhiala (8. Juli 2010)

Gerade im Sommer kann man schön mal rausgehen an eine der zahlreichen Talsperren hier, durch die Stadt spazieren, die drölf Eisdielen am Ort ausprobieren, mit Freunden lecker grillen und so weiter. Party machen ist nicht so sehr mein Ding, lieber einen gemütlichen Abend verbringen. 

Wenn dir sowas liegt wär Pen& Paper RPG vielleicht noch was für dich. Ich mach das seit fast 5 Jahren (DSA, AD&D, Werewolf, Shadowrun, eigenes System) mit 2-6 Bekannten und hab da viel Spass dran. Man triftt sich je nach Möglichkeit und spielt ein paar Stunden gemeinsam, hat Spass und kocht vielleicht was zusammen (um es herausforrdernder zu gestalten vielleicht was das auch dein Char essen würde*g*) nebenbei wird viel rumgealbert und der Tag ist vorbei bevor man es richtig merkt.

Sport...ja, soll es geben hab ich gehört. Hab ich auch gemacht, eine Zeit lang. Mein Arzt hat mir leider alle spaßigen Sportarten strikt verboten weil meine Knie im Eimer sind (Kein Inlineskaten, Paintball, Reiten und Joggen mehr für mich) schwimmen gehe ich ab und zu noch, sonst nix mehr. Schaukampf mit meinem netten kleinen 1 1/2-Händer und Langbogenschießen zählen ja nicht wirklich^^

Wenn du (wie ich) die Mittagshitze nicht magst such dir mal ein Buch und lies was. In aller Ruhe durch nen Buchladen schleichen und was aussuchen das dir interessant erscheint ist auch ne Möglichkeit schonmal ne Stunde zu verbringen^^ Wenn es etwas gibt das du schon immer mal ausprobieren wolltest: Tu es! ich z.B. zeichne sehr gerne obwohl es eine total brotlose Kunst ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Andere Computerspiele wären auch mal einen Versuch wert, vielleicht packst du auch mal so alte Schätzchen wie "Monkey Island" wieder aus. 

Was auch immer du tust, tu es in Maßen denn sonst hängt es dir schon bald wieder zum Hals raus. 

Du musst auch gar nicht ganz mit WoW aufhören, nur vielleicht mal weniger machen oder einfach auf einem anderen Server bei der anderen Fraktion von 0 beginnen. Überlass dei Gildenleitung jemandem dem du vertraust, erkläre den offis deine Gründe und sag ihnen vielleicht diene Mailaddy oder Telefonnummer so das sie sich melden können wenn es gar nicht gehen sollte ohne dich. Damals als ich keinen Spass mehr an meiner Kriegerin hatte ab ich dem Raidleiter auch meine Nummer gegeben und er hat angerufen wenn sie keinen Tank finden konnten. Das ist 4-5x passiert dann klappte es auch ohne mich sehr gut.


----------



## Benegeserit (8. Juli 2010)

ich denke das hauptproblem ist, dass du spielsüchtig bist und außer auf zocken, auf nix mehr lust hast, bzw, dir nix mehr einfällt als alternative
zum zeitvertreib.
vlt. solltest du dich mal hinsetzen und dir überlegen/aufschreiben, was du sonst noch magst, welche interessen du hast.
am besten wäre es, mal mit dem spielen ganz zu pausieren, versuch nen buch zu lesen, was zu kochen, renovier dein zimmer (falls möglich) oder fang an zu schreiben, deine gedanken
oder wünsche und hoffnungen dir mal klar zu machen. was du willst evtl. auch beruflich...

wenn dir nix einfällt und du dich im kreis drehst, dann würde ich an deiner stelle zu einer spiel-sucht-beratung gehen. gibts wohl inzwischen in jeder größeren stadt.


----------



## Serephit (8. Juli 2010)

Mit war WoW auch zu langweilig aber ich habe was für mich gefunden:

PvP

Für mich hat das folgende positiven Gründe:

- spiele WoW, da es mir ja grundsätzlich gefällt
- muss nicht soviel Zeit einplanen (3 Stunden Raid gegen weniger Zeit bzw. flexibler im Bereich Arena und BG)
- weniger Leute zu organisieren (10 / 25) gegen Arena Team: 1-4 zusätzliche oder Schlachtfeld.
- mann kann auch mal "eben" aufhören wenn was im RL ist. 3 Stundenraid mittendrin zu stoppen geht zwar ist
aber nicht schön / nett. Arena geht schnell und BG ist nicht so wild
- andere, menschliche Spieler haben theoretisch eine höhere KI (...)

negativ:

- man hat weniger von der Story (hier mache ich die alten Sachen bzw. die Inis / Raid die ich durch gutes gear leichter schaffe; bekomme die Story also später mit)
- der Sieg über einen Boss mit anderen ist ein tolles "wir haben etwas geschafft" gefühl


----------



## gezortl (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo,...

Ganz ehrlich, es gibt echt genug Dinge die man machen kann ausser WoW. Auch wenn man wie es deiner Aussage zu folgern ist, "nicht so gut zu Fuß ist".
Ich schätze mal, dass Du zu den Unglücklichen gehörst, die durch eine körperliche Einschränkung an einen Rollstuhl oder gar fremde Hilfe angewiesen bist.
Das an sich ist ja nichts Verwerfliches. Das einzig verwerfliche ist, dass eine barrierefreie Freizeitgestaltung nicht allerorts möglich ist, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Vielen, die so schreiben wie Du, hätte ich wahrscheinlich geraten ihre Freizeit in einen Deutschkurs an der Volkshochschule zu investieren.
Fühl dich dadurch bitte nicht angegriffen, aber ich habe halt meine Meinung über Leute, welche zwar ihre Sprache nicht beherrschen,
aber meinen, sie müssten den ganzen Tag ingame verbringen um damit die Verrottung ihrer geistigen Fähigkeiten nur noch schneller voranzutreiben.
Ich nehme in deinem Fall einfach mal an, dass entweder deine Einschränkung zu dieser Textgestaltung führte
oder die miese Laune, der geringe Bock und der Spielfrust keine guten Begleiter beim verfassen waren.

Ich habe einen Bekannten, den ich damals schon in Diablo II kennen lernte. Er spielte einige Zeit mit Kumpels und mir DAoC und dann auch WoW.
Nun ist er an den Rollstuhl gebunden und ist deswegen damals häufig zu Hause gewesen und hat auch sehr viel gezockt. Dem entsprechend hatte er auch irgendwann, vor ca. zwei Jahren so eine total angeödete Phase. Durch einen seiner RL-Bekannten ist er dann unter Anderem auf Modellbau gekommen.
Seither hat er zwar einiges an Kohle in diverse Läden gepumpt, aber dafür besitzt er eine ganz ansehnliche Flotte an fernlenkbaren Modellen.
Einige fertig gekauft, und andere selber gebaut teils selbst erdacht, teils aus Bausätzen.
Und nun ist er z.B. immer wenn das Wetter es zulässt mit seinen Modellen unterwegs.
Ein Helikopter, ein Doppeldecker und ein F14-Jet für die Luft.
An Land kann er wahlweise mit nem Nachbau eines Mack Amitrucks, einem futuristischen Rennwagen oder nem Geländewagen rumeiern /-rasen.
Und zu Wasser hat er seinen Spaß mit einem Feuerschiff mit funktionierenden Löschkanonen, einem ChrisCraft Rennboot-Nachbau und sogar einem U-Boot.

Ich hab seit 2 Jahren nur noch ab und zu E-Mail Kontakt... Zu WoW sagt er, hat er nur noch im Winter Zeit und spielt auch nur noch selten. Häufig bastelt er auch an Neuem.
Er freut sich zwar auch auf Cata, aber er sagt er werde wohl nie wieder so viel zocken wie früher. Er hat durch dieses neue Hobby auch viele Leute kennengelernt. Er "geht" zu Modellbaumessen und war sogar mit seinem Rennwagen schon mal selbst bei ner kleinen Show dabei.

Ich denke, wenn Du dir Gedanken machst, was Du toll findest, findet sich auch ein Weg das ganz oder wenigstens teilweise umzusetzen und damit dein Leben zu bereichern oder sogar ganz neu zu gestalten.
Es muss ja nicht Modellbau sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mache dir einfach mal Gedanken, wo deine Talente liegen und fang vielleicht in einem entsprechenden Bereich was an.

Da ich über Deinen Hintergrund nicht bescheid weiss, werde ich nun nicht stumpf anfangen und irgendwelche "tollen" Sachen aufzählen, denn damit könnte ich mich ganz schön in die Nesseln setzen.
Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass Du etwas findest. Du wärest nicht Gilden- und Raidleiter, wenn Du auf den Kopf oder den Mund gefallen wärest.
Ich wünsche dir viel Glück und Erfolg bei de Suche.
Und vielleicht liest man dann ja mal wieder was von dir im Forum, wenn Du was gefunden hast.


Beste Grüße,

Nimbifer, Blackhand, Horde


----------



## No_ones (8. Juli 2010)

ich mache ne wow pause .. bis cata 

aber warum sollte ich deshalb aufhören im wow forum zu stöbern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist ja immer was tolles dabei ^^


----------



## Andoral1990 (8. Juli 2010)

und was willst du jetzt von uns?  

hobbyvorschläge?  Kauf dir ne Wii oder ne PS3 wenn du nich gern rausgehst... 

oder such dir en abgefahrenes outsider hobby

hier wär zb was 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrhtpLHwifo&feature=channel


----------



## Easteregg (8. Juli 2010)

Wenn du wirklich mit einem anderem Spiel anfangen willst du aber nicht weißt welches dann schau dir doch einfach mal ein paar folgen von MTV GameOne an

Game one . de

oder halt fernsehzeitung schauen^^


----------



## Lonesmage (8. Juli 2010)

habe mir den beitrag des posters komplett durchgelesen und ansonsten nur die ersten paar antworten...
meine meinung:

du hast sehr exessive gespielt, und den spaß am spielen verloren. immer nur das gleiche machen, marken farmen etc. ist langweilig, ist anstrengend und ermüdend. das hält man nicht ewig durch.

erinnerst du dich vielleicht an zeiten, wo du noch viel spaß mit der gilde hattest? keine ahnung, "nackt" die gegnerische stadt geraidet oder irgendwelche internen treffen veranstaltet, vielleicht etwas rollenspiel? falls ja: waren doch schöne zeiten, oder? WoW ist ein spiel mit vielen facetten, und möglichkeiten. dir fehlt die lust, du hast dich überanstrengt mit immer denselben dingen. erst mal brauchst du nun abstand... viel abstand... mach was ganz anderes (sofern möglich..), und wenn du das spiel nicht vermisst, dann ist das gut... und wenn du wieder lust aufs spiel hast, dann geh es langsam an. schau am tag eine oder zwei stunden rein. reicht doch. suche dir eine fungilde. ärgere dich nicht über leute, die die instanz noch nicht kennen und fehler machen.

ich hoffe es sind brauchbare ideen dabei...
gruß lones


----------



## Orgoron (8. Juli 2010)

Als wenn manche hier schreiben "Wie könnt ihr im raten aufzuhören ? "


10 80er auf ICC Niveau das macht man nich in 1 - 2 Stunden am Tag nebenbei.

Ich empfehle nen Onkel Doktor deines Vertauens oder ne gute Selbsthilfegruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es hilft nur von heute auf morgen radikal aufzuhören gibt zumindest keinen Alkoholiker der es schafft kontrolliert weiterzutrinken.

Und ja auch Internet und Spielsucht sind ein sicherlich relativ neues und noch nicht gesellschaftlich anerkanntes Krankheitsbild.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (8. Juli 2010)

Wenns Dir keinen Spaß mehr macht hör auf?

Wenn das nicht klappt such Dir einen Suchtarzt (Das meine ich ernst)


Aber WoW ist und bleibt ein Spiel und Spiel = Spaß nicht Zwang


MFG
Pala


----------



## Jokxer (8. Juli 2010)

Normal du hast einfach viel zu viel gespielt. Zock lieber auf der xbox 360 gta 4 multiplayer oder bfbc2 multiplayer. Das ist viel viel viel besser als ein MMO und kostet ned soviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## corpescrust (8. Juli 2010)

Dein Leben ruft nach dir !

Nutz die Chance !

Google mal Bewegungsmangel !


----------

